# Aporte: Estacionamiento asistido (parking aid) NO ultrasonido



## seaarg (Mar 17, 2010)

En esta oportunidad, les ofrezco mi primer prototipo de un sistema de ayuda de estacionamiento para automoviles, con la novedad que NO funciona por ultrasonido sino por un sistema llamado "capaciflector"

Me llevo 6 meses de estudio y desarrollo en mis ratos libres, pero el resultado valio la pena.

Esto tiene la ventaja de no poseer puntos ciegos, como el ultrasonido sino que detecta todo tipo de objetos a lo largo de todo el parachoques del auto, en cualquier angulo.

Funciona con un oscilador, conectado a un microcontrolador PIC 12F675. Se puede utilizar cualquier PIC que tenga entrada T1CKI (para contar pulsos en 16 bits) como ser el 16F628. Se podria usar un 16F84 en T0CKI pero la desventaja es que el contador es de 8 bits asi que habria que bajar mucho la frecuencia de operacion y tiempos de sample.

Este oscilador baja su frecuencia (o la aumenta, depende el preset) segun se acerque un objeto. La curva de frecuencia es exponencial, o la inversa. Basicamente es un capacitor que es afectado en su capacitancia en cercania de objetos.

Para realizar el sensor, yo utilize cinta de aluminio autoadhesiva para aislar caños de PVC a lo largo de todo el interior del paragolpes (en mi caso, un chevrolet corsa, 160x4cm) Esto seria el "positivo" del capacitor, y la carroceria del auto, el "negativo".

El esquematico tiene un pin llamado SHIELD, este terminal lo utilizaban en los diagramas originales del oscilador poniendolo en una tira igual al sensor, entre este y el chassis (masa) del auto. Se supone que esto mejora la sensibilidad pero en mi caso la redujo. Por lo tanto les recomiendo que en la primera prueba lo hagan sin conectar SHIELD.

En el adjunto hay:
1)- Esquematico en formato imagen JPG
2)- Esquematico en formato livewire
3)- PCB en formato PCB wizard. ATENCION: yo lo hice con componentes SMD, de no disponer tendran que realizar un pcb propio.
4)- PDF con la patente del sistema capaciflector (para leer sobre sus principios)
5)- Imagen del circuito original del oscilador, en el cual me base.
6)- Programa HEX para el PIC del diseño, y codigo fuente en CCS C.

Esta version del programa setea 3 distancias (cerca, medio y lejos) para emitir distintos patrones de "beeps" para cada una.

Al iniciar por primera vez, el micro se pone en "modo programa" que es donde regulamos el preset y le indicamos las distancias.

Dispongo de poco tiempo en este momento para seguir escribiendo, si a alguien le interesa armarlo, exponga sus dudas (especialmente del programa del pic) aqui y me explayare en como construir el sensor, calibrar el circuito y entender el programa del pic.

La version del programa es prototipo, se puede mejorar mucho. Se dispone de salidas de CLOCK y DATA para conectar a un 4094 con un par de componentes mas para disponer de una barra de leds que indique distancia aproximada.

Sobre los operacionales. el TL082 es el operacional designado (funciona, probado), pero como yo lo hice SMD tuve que recurrir a dessoldar un operacional doble sacado de lectora de CD, o de placa de disco duro. (operacional tipo LM324 pero doble) Pueden probar con otros operacionales dobles.

El circuito se puede mejorar implementando un transistor, capacitor y resistencia para que se active con la marcha atras, pero que no se desactive hasta un cierto tiempo de quitarla. (yo suelo dejar caer el auto en bajada hacia atras sin tener el cambio puesto).

Esta primera version, se conecta al chassis del auto, al 12V del foco de marcha atras y a la tira de aluminio que hace de sensor. El mismo se debe poner a una altura de mas o menos 50 cm del piso, por atras del paragolpes plastico.

Demostracion de un producto comercial del cual saque la idea:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWMKDbc_J90&feature=related

http://www.parkingdynamics.co.uk/

En mi caso, el rango de deteccion es desde unos 70cm, mas que suficientes para la aplicacion.

Aclaracion: Esto lo probe y funciona detectando personas. Tambien detecto objetos como una silla, o metalicos. Aun me falta probar que sucede con autos, en situaciones reales (deberia funcionar sin problemas, un auto es mucho mas grande y masivo que yo) y probablemente hacer mejoras en el programa.

Toda sugerencia, pregunta o idea es mas que bienvenida. El circuito es MUY sencillo de realizar, lo que es en cierta forma dificil es construir el sensor adecuado. No se rindan, funciona.

Cuando disponga de un poco mas de tiempo, pondre fotos y quiza algun video.

Que lo disfruten tanto como yo! y lo mejoremos entre todos.


----------



## BUSHELL (Mar 18, 2010)

Grande Sebastian!!! Y una vez empecé con algo similar y desistí. 
Ideal para poner en las Van que uno no puede ver hacia atrás, o por lo menos lo que hay debajo del vidrio trasero.
Felicitaciones y gracias por el aporte!!


----------



## seaarg (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias por tus palabras bushell, ya somos viejos conocidos jeje.
Te comento que por poco desisto yo tambien ya que tuve muchos fracasos hasta encontrar como hacer el sensor adecuado, pero dije "esto a mi no me va a ganar" y lo saque adelante.

Igualmente esto es una "beta", especialmente en cuanto al software. Lo ire mejorando y subiendo aqui por supuesto. Toda idea, correccion o sugerencia es bienvenida.


----------



## bebeto (Mar 18, 2010)

Muy buen aporte... lastima que 0 idea de programación.

Felicitaciones... es un honos realizar un proyecto desde 0 y ver que al fin funciona...


Suerte


----------



## seaarg (Mar 18, 2010)

bebeto dijo:


> Muy buen aporte... lastima que 0 idea de programación.
> 
> Felicitaciones... es un honos realizar un proyecto desde 0 y ver que al fin funciona...
> 
> Suerte



Bebeto, gracias por tus felicitaciones. ¿te referis a vos o a mi en lo que es programacion? Te lo pregunto porque precisamente soy programador hace 22 años y trabajo de eso!

Si hablas de vos, no haria falta mucha idea. Tan solo con saber compilar el programa para el PIC que uses, o utilizar el mismo PIC que el diseño (con el HEX) y saber grabar el pic, alcanzaria para hacerlo funcionar.


----------



## mnicolau (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola seaarg, felicitaciones por el proyecto! Muy interesante realmente 

Saludos y gracias por el aporte


----------



## bebeto (Mar 18, 2010)

Me refería a mi... no dudo de tus conocimientos en programación. 
No tengo ni idea de programación.

Por el momento voy a tener en cuenta tu proyecto. 

Algun día me armaré una placa entrenedora y comenzaré con el mundo de los PIC.

Chau.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 18, 2010)

Gracias mnicolau! ojala me salieran prolijitos como los tuyos  jeje

Ahora, con un poco de tiempo y continuando con las explicaciones del proyecto:

Calibracion y primer encendido del aparato:

Si verifican el programa, al encontrar vacias las posiciones de memoria de la EEPROM correspondientes a las 3 distancias memorizadas, el programa ira a la rutina modo_programa()

Esta rutina tambien se ejecuta al presionar el pulsador, y consiste en un ciclo de calibracion de preset, y 3 ciclos de memoria de pulsos, para las 3 distancias (cerca, medio y lejos).

Al ingresar a la rutina, se emite un beep, y el programa queda dentro de un ciclo en donde tenemos:

2 beeps graves: indica que el oscilador esta a una frecuencia demasiado baja
1 beep agudo: indica que el oscilador esta en el punto "optimo"
1 beep grave: indica que el oscilador esta a una frecuencia mas elevada. (no es tan importante, en realidad en mi instalacion lo tengo oscilando a una frecuencia mayor que la del beep agudo)

Este punto de calibracion depende mucho del sensor construido y de la instalacion (no deben moverse los cables, por ejemplo, ni tener el cable del sensor demasiado cerca de masa).

Esta calibracion se debe realizar con el paragolpes del auto a la distancia "cerca" de otro auto. Aprox. unos 20 cm.

Cuando decidimos que esta "calibrado" presionamos el boton y se oira un tono agudo largo. Luego hay 1 segundo de silencio y el circuito comienza a emitir 1 beep corto por segundo, durante 30 segundos aprox. (esto sirve para que preparemos el auto para moverlo)
Aqui hay un problema que aun tengo que solucionar y es que para la primera calibracion deberiamos conectar el positivo a una luz fija del auto, no a de la marcha atras porque no podriamos tener la marcha atras puesta si no estamos en el volante presionando el embrague  A menos que dispongamos de un ayudante.

Transcurridos esos 30 segundos, el circuito se prepara para la grabacion del dato "cerca" emitiendo 5 beeps graves, grabando el dato leido y una vez grabado, emite un beep agudo largo.

Luego, hay una demora de 3 segundos en los cuales debemos mover el auto un poco mas lejos del vehiculo que esta cerca del paragolpes. Digamos a unos 35-40 cm.

Alli empezara otra vez una cuenta de 5 beeps graves para grabar el dato "media distancia", y lo mismo para el dato "lejana distancia" que deberia estar en unos 50-60 cm

Es importante dejar un "margen" entre distancia "lejos" y donde el sensor pierde sensibilidad. Este margen sera el punto "neutro" en donde el circuito ya funcionando no deberia emitir sonidos.

Una vez grabados los 3 datos, el circuito comienza en modo funcionamiento normal, ya podriamos probar si responde bien a las distancias.

Probablemente haya que realizar esta programacion algunas veces hasta encontrar la oscilacion y las distancias que nos conformen.

Ojala que haya sido un poco mas claro. Saludos a todos.
Sebastian


----------



## seaarg (Mar 18, 2010)

Aqui adjunto 2 fotos, una del circuito armado y la mas importante, como se pone en el parachoques el sensor. Es una tira de aluminio autoadhesivo de las que se usan para cubrir y proteger los caños de PVC. Probablemente cualquier otra tira de aluminio sirva. Tiene unos 4 cm de ancho.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 20, 2010)

LM358 es el operacional SMD que estoy usando.


----------



## seaarg (Mar 22, 2010)

Gracias a los moderadores por el "destacado" 

Realice la primera prueba en el auto, funciono sin problemas pero al otro dia, al poner la marcha atras suena como si tuviera un objeto en la distancia mas cercana, a pesar de no tener ninguno.

Se me ocurre que pueda ser un cambio de capacitancia del sensor debido al cambio de humedad ambiente. ¿Podra ser esto cierto?

Si es asi, me queda cambiar el programa para que sense la frecuencia al iniciar, y tome esa de base. El problema es que con esto perderia las 3 "marcas" y tendria que calcular la curva de crecimiento exponencial de la frecuencia.

Otra posibilidad, es realizar ese sensado al poner marcha atras, y calcular la diferencia entre la marca "lejos" y dicho sensado, para aplicar ese offset de frecuencia a cada medicion.

¿Sugerencias o ideas?


----------



## seaarg (Mar 24, 2010)

Sigo con problemas en el software. Implemente el "offset" y mejora pero no funciona correctamente.

Ahora probare un algoritmo para detectar los cambios en puntos porcentuales de la frecuencia con respecto a la previa sensada. De esta forma quiza logre marcas mas definidas y automaticas. Cuando supere los x puntos porcentuales de cambio, avanzamos el puntero a la proxima marca.


----------



## fernandob (Mar 24, 2010)

hola, te hago una consulta, es de lo mas basico:

el sensor propiamente dicho podrias explicarlo.
yo no suelo usar operacionales por lo que me cuesta verlo en el esquema (parking- esquematico) ...sera las salidas SHIELD - SENSOR ?? .

me interesa poder "visualizarlo" , donde y como es que se conforma el capacitor ese virtual y si lo has medido entre que valores esta.

saludos y gracias


----------



## seaarg (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola fernando. Como dije mas arriba, la parte del oscilador la obtuve de un circuito, para el mismo proposito pero sin micro (esta incluido en el zip).

El capacitor estaria entre GND y el terminal que dice "sensor". De hecho si conectas un capacitor real (digamos un 103) en esos terminales, la oscilacion queda a una frecuencia fija.

En el circuito original, su creador utiliza tambien shield como una tira igual al sensor, pero ubicada fisicamente entre este y GND. Despues de leer mucho entendi que este shield contrasta la carga de la tira de sensor (al osciloscopio veo que es una onda triangular con el mismo periodo y sincronizada, estimo, con el pin de sensor, que es una onda cuadrada).

Sin embargo en la practica vi que si no conecto el pin shield obtengo mucha, pero mucha mas distancia de deteccion, o mas bien, de interferencia en la frecuencia generada, que si lo tuviese conectado. (Con shield hasta unos 3 cm, sin shield, hasta unos 70cm)

Esta descartado que sean los 50hz de linea a traves de nuestro cuerpo lo que afecte, porque tambien funciona igual en exteriores, alejado de las lineas de tension y de otras fuentes de interferencia directa.

El sensor entonces, estimo yo, es un capacitor puesto en paralelo con R1, del circuito original, de 2.2M

A no ser que haya entendido yo todo muy mal y esto funcione de otra forma, pero segun lei en todos los articulos sobre capaciflector que pude encontrar, es esta la forma.

Quiza alguien con mas conocimientos pueda aportar un poco mas de luz sobre exactamente "como" funciona esto, estaria muy bueno y probablemente podriamos corregir los problemas actuales.

Como dato extra, la empresa que vende un producto parecido, en su video de demostracion de instalacion habla de una "antena" que va a lo largo del paragolpes y que segun veo, la conectan con un terminal simple. Asumo yo que esto es el terminal "sensor" de este circuito y el GND es la carroceria del auto. En base a esta presuncion es que copie el oscilador y agregue el micro.

En la siguiente url (en ingles):
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...33485-parking-car-electromagnetic-sensor.html
esta el diseño del oscilador en el cual me base, y tratan sobre un tema igual.


----------



## jalva (Mar 24, 2010)

Muy buen aporte...!!!
Sale uno para mi auto...


----------



## seaarg (Mar 24, 2010)

Gracias jalva. Te aclaro igualmente que aun esta en desarrollo, y lo postee aqui para que entre todos podamos hacerlo funcionar bien.

Supuestamente solo queda desarrollar en la parte software, ya que el hardware asumo que esta bien. Lo tengo instalado en mi auto haciendole pruebas. Aun no logro el algoritmo adecuado que detecte las distancias bajo condiciones diferentes. (En iguales condiciones funciona mas o menos estable)

Lamentablemente dichas condiciones cambian en el tiempo, humedad, temperatura, etc. afectan la constante dielectrica del capacitor que hace que la frecuencia varie. Todo esto es teoria.

El que lo quiera funcionando YA puede modificar el programa para establecer un solo limite, como una especie de "barrera" en donde cualquier frecuencia menor a X haga sonar una alarma. De ahi tendriamos una deteccion simple de una distancia segura de estacionamiento.


----------



## jalva (Mar 25, 2010)

Seaarg:
Una pregunta luego de leer el pdf que incluíste en el archivo...
Si variamos la frecuencia de modo controlado con la cual se ataca al "capacitor", se podría "buscar" el obstáculo a una determidada frecuencia...?
... y si se lo encuentra ver a que frecuencia es detectado y así establecer a que distancia se encuentra de modo mas preciso...
Te parece posible ...? 
En cuanto a la forma del capacitor y el shield del capacitor, habría que hacer unas cuantas pruebas para conseguir mas precisión, como por ejemplo darle un dielectrico mas definido ( buscar materiales y espesores) y no esperar que la chapa del auto cierre el capacitor.
Por favor corrijanme si me equivoco, tanto el "shield" como el "sensor" estan en fase por lo que tambien es necesario definir un plano de tierra detras del shield y si entendí bien la instalación el lado sensor está hacia mirando al exterior del auto, por lo que el shield tiene como función darle mas "dirección" al capacitor.
En http://bdml.stanford.edu/DML/previous_projects/capaciflector/capaciflector.html está bastante claro de lo que lo puedo explicar... ( pero en ingles)


----------



## seaarg (Mar 25, 2010)

Bueno jalva, al fin alguien que se "copa" para intentar estudiar estos metodos!

Lo que te voy a decir es solo una opinion no una verdad, Creo que no podriamos buscar el objeto precisamente porque este es el que afecta la capacitancia, haciendo variar la frecuencia (Lo que vos propones es al reves y estaria muy bueno pero no se me ocurre como hacerlo funcionar, ideas son bienvenidas)

Aunque por otro lado, la patente de John de la NASA implica el termino "frequency sweep" que creo que es exactamente lo que propones.

Quiza tendriamos que fabricar un generador de frecuencia controlado por el pic, al cual le damos la "orden" de generar, digamos 10Khz y por otro lado, leemos la frecuencia "real". Quiza en algun punto estas se junten, o algo por el estilo y podamos buscar el objeto como vos decis. No esta nada mal como idea, si se te ocurre algo en hard publique nomas. (Se me ocurre, hacer un pot variable con el pic y que esto sea la R de la red RC).

En cuanto a forma de capacitor hice muchas pruebas, lo que mejor me resulto es la tira autoadhesiva para cubrir PVC, o el cobertor que viene entero dividido "en dos" (una parte gnd y la otra sensor).

Una prueba utilizando el pin shield fue crear una tira de aluminio, hacia el exterior del auto como sensor y otra como shield. Entre medio de estas y formando un sandwich, el mismo tergopol de los cobertores (separacion aprox: 1cm entre planos). Esto sumado al plano GND con dielectrico "aire" que es el chasis o carroceria del auto. Funciona practicamente igual que sin shield.

Otra prueba: sensor, separado de un plano GND por el mismo 1 cm de tergopol. En este caso note que la frecuencia aumenta (digamos que es un capacitor mas chico porque estan mas cerca los planos).

Si, sensor y shield estan en fase y el plano de tierra seria el auto, ahora bien, se podria probar poner un plano de tierra con una tercera tira de aluminio a la misma distancia y con el mismo dielectrico que entre sensor-shield.

Si, el lado sensor apunta hacia afuera del auto, y el shield haria la funcion que decis. Hasta ahora en todas mis pruebas tuve mas distancia de deteccion (no significa mas precisa) SIN shield conectado, ni siquiera cable en la placa.

En este momento, y debido a los problemas de inestabilidad porque el dielectrico (aire) cambia con temperatura y/o humedad y/o masa del objeto, estoy reprogramando el software para ya no tener "marcas" sino utilizar una funcion polinomica obtenida a partir de samples que hice. Dicha funcion supuestamente "normaliza" o autocalibra el aparato al encenderlo.

Para esto estoy probando un prototipo con otro pic, el 16F628A porque al chiquito no le da la memoria para las matematicas  Despues les comento si hubo resultados.

¿Tendrias alguna sugerencia en cuanto a hardware? Yo creo que esta  bien porque deteccion hay, pero quiza a alguien con mas conocimientos se le ocurra como estabilizarlo por hardware y no por software.

Como pista, de todo lo que lei sobre capaciflector, y de lo que puedo deducir de la pagina donde venden algo asi, estos sistemas se calibran al arranque y a partir de ahi la distancia (no exacta) la detectan con funciones matematicas aplicadas a la curva de datos.

Mas datos: Cuando seteamos el preset a una frecuencia baja, al acercarse aumenta dicha frecuencia con unos muy buenos saltos entre samples. Sin embargo, el "capacitor" que mejor me funciono en el auto requiere que la frecuencia sea mayor, por lo tanto disminuye al acercarse (como plantean en todos los lugares que lei) En este caso el salto de frecuencia entre maxima distancia y minima no supera los 1000Hz

Disculpen lo extenso del texto, pero quiero compartir los mayores datos posibles para estabilizarlo entre todos.


----------



## jalva (Mar 30, 2010)

Este fin de semana voy a probar un poco con diferentes "capacitores"... despues les cuento...


----------



## seaarg (Mar 30, 2010)

Muy bueno, comenta despues el resultado de tus pruebas. Yo deje momentaneamente de lado esta version del circuito porque estoy intentando un acercamiento diferente:

1)- Con el pic, genero un pulso corto que carga el "capacitor"
2)- Espero un x tiempo fijo de descarga (calibrado al iniciar)
3)- Con el ADC del mismo micro, mido el voltaje entre los terminales del capacitor (que tiene una R en paralelo y a masa para descargar)

Esto me esta dando una salida bastante mas estable, pero lamentablemente de esta forma no tengo "distancia" sensible mas de 5 cm. Estoy estudiando el porque aun. Tambien voy a probar agregar de esta forma un shield generado con otra pata del pic (ya estoy en plan "a ver que pasa")

Para quien sea nuevo en este thread, al circuito aun le falta desarrollo. Asi como esta es capaz de detectar a modo de "barrera" una distancia fija. Estoy trabajando para detectar distancia variable.



jalva dijo:


> Seaarg:
> Si variamos la frecuencia de modo controlado con la cual se ataca al "capacitor", se podría "buscar" el obstáculo a una determidada frecuencia...?
> ... y si se lo encuentra ver a que frecuencia es detectado y así establecer a que distancia se encuentra de modo mas preciso...



Sobre esto, aun no lo probe pero me parece interesante. Te comento que se lograria hacer variar la frecuencia generada por el oscilador de la siguiente manera:

1)- Un led, puesto enfrente de un LDR y aislado de la luz ambiente.
2)- El led conectado al PIC, con un pequeño capacitor
3)- El LDR conectado en serie a la resistencia que hace variar el oscilador (el preset en este circuito)
4)- Se genera PWM con duty cycle variable en el PIC a ese led y listo... frecuencia variable controlada por el micro.

Para probar fabrique este "potenciometro digital" y funciona de lujo, no lo aplique al circuito porque empece a probar un acercamiento distinto.


----------



## seaarg (Abr 6, 2010)

Bueno, para quien este siguiendo este post, les comento que estuve replanteando el circuito y el programa.

El capacitor de prueba ahora son 3 tiras de aluminio (GND, Shield y sensor) separadas entre si por aprox 5mm de una planchita de tergopol (el que se usa en las bandejas de fiambre, aqui en argentina).

El circuito lo modifique ligeramente, en lugar del preset de ajuste hice una especie de potenciometro digital con un LDR enfrentado a un LED, cuya intensidad la regulo con el PWM del micro. (en pruebas, un 16F873).

El programa al iniciar calibra el PWM mas apropiado para que la lectura del oscilador me de un valor de 16500 (no es Hz) y a partir de ahi lee constantemente el valor del oscilador por T1CKI ajustando variables de maximo y minimo.

La diferencia entre max-min es un factor dependiente de la distancia. El circuito se autoajusta al arranque y me da los mismos valores de "avance de objeto hacia el sensor" en la diff max-min iniciando tanto a 100 cm del mismo como a 30 cm (es decir, llega a un valor estimado de diferencia maximo de 200 a la misma distancia del sensor, ya sea el objeto arranque lejos o cerca).

Por lo dicho, este prototipo esta bastante mas estable. Tambien es mucho mas estable la lectura de pulsos obtenida, variando en 1 o 2 solamente cuando el objeto esta quieto. Voy a esperar a mañana cuando cambien las condiciones de temperatura y/o humedad para hacer mas pruebas antes de hacer el circuito y software mas definitivos.

Definitivamente el señor John de la nasa tenia sus razones, el Shield le da mas sensibilidad y estabilidad al circuito jeje.

Ya estamos cerca! (espero)


----------



## seaarg (May 17, 2010)

Despues de un tiempo, he aqui la version 2 del este proyecto que cada dia va tomando mas forma.

Si algun moderador dispone de tiempo, seria bueno ubicar este post al principio del thread o fusionarlo con el primer post.

Esta version tiene muchas mejoras como ser:
- Autocalibracion en cada arranque con varicap para compensar variaciones del capacitor sensor, ya sea por humedad, temperatura, etc.
- Software mejorado (aun se puede mejorar, se lo dejo a quien lo arme... asi funciona)

El soft esta un poquito desprolijo, aunque mas o menos comentado. Se ocupa 87% de la memoria del PIC.

Hasta ahora esta probado en taller durante semanas, y el funcionamiento es bastante estable, marcando la alarma de maxima cercania siempre a la misma distancia, centimetros mas o menos.

Es sensible desde los aprox. 60cm aunque se podria mejorar pero preferi dejarlo asi porque me canse de probar variables 

Adjunto esquema en imagen, livewire, PCB de la version SMD en PCB wizard, codigo fuente CCS C, Hex para grabar en el pic y fotos de ensamblado tanto del sensor como de la placa.

SENSOR: Consta de 3 tiras de aluminio autoadhesivo que se utiliza para cubrir caños de PVC, separadas entre si por tergopol, el que se usa en las bandejitas de fiambres. Esto actua de dielectrico y tienen un espresor de aprox. 5 mm.

a)- La tira mas ancha es GND
b)- En el medio se encuentra una tira un poco mas angosta (8mm menos), SHIELD
c)- En el otro extremo, una tira un poco mas angosta (8mm menos), SENSOR

En los adjuntos hay una terminal hecha en visual basic 6. La conexion es RS232 a traves de un MAX232 externo al circuito, en 4800,n,8,1

Dicha terminal ayuda a la configuracion de variables iniciales. Las que estan en las directivas #define del programa sirven para MI sensor. Como el sensor varia mucho segun se lo fabrique, puede que haya que ajustarlas.

La frecuencia que encontre optima para maxima deteccion en el oscilador esta alrededor de los 10Khz

Aca va un video del funcionamiento en el taller, aun no lo instale en el auto. Sepan disculpar la malisima calidad tanto de video como de audio, fue tomado con el celular. En el video se muestra desde que "pongo reversa" y me alejo mientras calibra, para luego acercarme al sensor.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uQvShBoqQ2E

Si algun electronico con oido musical me quisiera ayudar, me gustaria generar tonos mas agradables o armonicos. Dispongo solamente de onda cuadrada 

Lean todo el thread y disfrutenlo! Mejoras preguntas o sugerencias como siempre son bienvenidas.


----------



## seaarg (May 24, 2010)

Podrian fusionar el ultimo post con el primero? De esta forma estaria toda la info junta. Gracias


----------



## Meta (May 24, 2010)

seaarg dijo:


> Funciona con un oscilador, conectado a un microcontrolador PIC 12F675. Se puede utilizar cualquier PIC que tenga entrada T1CKI (para contar pulsos en 16 bits) como ser el 16F628. Se podria usar un 16F84 en T0CKI pero la desventaja es que el contador es de 8 bits asi que habria que bajar mucho la frecuencia de operacion y tiempos de sample.



Felicidades por el invento.

Sobre el T1CKI, el 16F88 también se incluye el de 16 bit. Así que tanto el 16F628A y 16F88 funcionan de maravilla. Comparativas y sustitutos a partir de la página 71 de este manual que puedes ver aquí.







Saludo.


----------



## seaarg (May 25, 2010)

Hola Meta. Lo ultimo que adjunte es la version 2 del proyecto, no recomiendo armar la del primer post sino esta ultima. En la misma use un 16F628A smd y ya con el me senti libre con la cantidad de memoria 

Ademas, necesite PWM por hardware para controlar el varicap mientras el micro atiende otros asuntos por lo tanto el 12F675 se me quedo chico.


----------



## rascueso (May 27, 2010)

Muy muy bueno seaarg…. Felicitaciones!! Me gustaría armarlo algún día para mi autito… lo que no entiendo mucho es la construcción del sensor (capacitor).. mis conocimientos de electrónica son mínimos… me tendré que poner a investigar jeje. Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (May 27, 2010)

Hola rascueso, te recomiendo que hagas la segunda version (post #22), no la primera.

Sobre la construccion del sensor, esta explicado en el thread y en la segunda version hice fotos para que quede mas claro. Es muy facil de hacer en si, solo que hay que tener algo de suerte para que salga joya de una.


----------



## rascueso (May 27, 2010)

jeje.. lo voy a intentar


----------



## seaarg (Jun 16, 2010)

No reviviras muertos, lo se pero... algun moderador que me de una mano para fusionar los posts? La segunda version es la que vale y esta en la 2da hoja.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Jun 18, 2010)

Muy bueno, lo mejor de este sensor es que no tiene puntos ciegos, 
tal vez no sea la idea, pero se me ocurre tal vez poder usar este tipo de sensor de distancia para un sumo?
creen que funionaria? seria en menor escala, pero con el mismo principio,

tambien seria bueno que dieras las medidas exactas que usaste en el capacitor para tratar de hacerlo lo mas parecido posible

gracias, muy buena idea


----------



## seaarg (Jun 18, 2010)

Rodrigo:

Un sumo supongo que es de la lucha de robots, si se puede en escalas chicas (he probado sensores de 8cm de longitud) no se si afectara en la distancia.

Probe con uno de 8cm y placas de aluminio de rollo de cocina separadas entre si por cinta aislante como dielectrico. Esto funciona pero la distancia de deteccion es reducida (no mas de 10 cm)

Eso si, te aclaro que esto mide distancia "aproximada", no exacta, al menos de la forma que logre hacerlo. Es bastante variable el valor leido incluso si los objetos estan quietos porque el oscilador es como que se "acostumbra". Seguramente con un mejor oscilador se gane en ese aspecto.

Sobre las medidas del capacitor en realidad no son tan importantes porque el varicap compensa y hace oscilar a 10Khz sea el cap que sea (particularmente porque cambia con la temperatura y humedad).

Lo que te puedo decir es que con distancias entre "placas" menores a 3-5mm empezas a perder distancia de sensado.

Mas arriba esta la explicacion de armado y con fotos: Consta de 3 tiras de aluminio autoadhesivo que se utiliza para cubrir  caños de PVC (estos tienen una medida en argentina de unos 5cm de ancho)

El largo del sensor "final" mio es de aprox. 1,2 mts. No te preocupes tanto por las medidas exactas ya que hice muchos sensores probando y con todos funciono.

Medirlo exactamente no puedo  porque ya lo instale en el paragolpes del auto.


----------



## rodrigo-99 (Jun 18, 2010)

muchas gracias en cuanto pueda armare uno


----------



## rascueso (Jul 19, 2010)

Hola seaarg hoy arranco con el circuito. Ya diseñe la placa para componentes comunes me falta montar todo y hacer el sensor que es lo que mas me preocupa.. cualquier duda que tenga cuento con vos eh? Saludos.
Si después de montar todo veo que mi diseño de pcb no tiene errores subo la placa para que el que lo quiera armar tenga las 2 opciones.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 19, 2010)

rascueso:

Me alegra que alguien se prenda con esto! Asegurate de hacer la segunda version (los mods no me dieron bola je je) es la que tiene un varicap.

Para hacer el sensor, los pasos estan pero es mucha mucha experimentacion. A veces anda mejor sin conectar GND y otras mejor conectandolo.

Saludos!


----------



## rascueso (Jul 19, 2010)

hola seaarg estoy haciendo la segunda ahora el varicap todavía no lo conseguí y ya que estoy te hago una pregunta... como conectas el cable en la lamina de aluminio? soldar no se puede. le pusiste la pasta conductora?


----------



## seaarg (Jul 20, 2010)

fijate que el varicap yo puse ese porque es lo que tenia a mano, proba con cualquiera que puedas conseguir de un sintonizador de TV, o FM que ande dando vueltas. La funcion del mismo es compensar el capacitor sensor ante cambios en el dielectrico.

El cable lo ato a la banda de aluminio, pinchandola con el mismo cable (telefonico use) y dandole un par de vueltas a la misma, luego lo aseguro con cinta bien apretada. Si el tester te da continuidad listo. No es un bollo en la punta de la banda.

Ahora con mas tiempo, cuento las ultimas experiencias.

En taller esto funcionaba a plena distancia y super estable. Al colocarlo en el auto, la distancia efectiva se me redujo a 30cm.

Entonces, probe quitar el cable de GND de la placa del capacitor, haciendo que la placa gnd sea el metal de la carroceria del auto. Quedan entonces shield y sensor.

Esto hizo que me recupere el alcance original, unos 70cm pero me cambio la calibracion, el PIC no podia encontrarla. Ajuste el preset para variar la frecuencia y listo, salio andando.

Esto me dio un problema, a veces (no siempre) es un poco mas inestable su funcionamiento. Asumo yo que podria hacer un sensor que tenga: placa sensor, placa shield y un poco mas separado de estas dos (mas dielectrico) la placa GND.

Esto da un capacitor mas grande y note que la distancia de deteccion es mejor con capacitores mas grandes (baja la frecuencia y por eso se compensa con el preset).


----------



## rascueso (Jul 27, 2010)

Seaarg  ya tengo la placa lista. Ahora unas preguntas… 
*el circuito 2 no tiene preset y vos en el ultimo post  pusiste “Ajuste el preset para variar la frecuencia y listo, salió andando”
*el varicap no lo pude conseguir y me acorde que hace años arme este circuito https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/mini-transmisor-fm-algunas-dudas-31079/ lo encontré y le saque el varicap que tenia ahí.. puede andar?
*podrías detallar el conexionado de PWM OUT, PWM IN, FOUT T1 CKI, Sensor, Shield?
Gracias fenomeno


----------



## seaarg (Jul 27, 2010)

Hola!

El preset lo reemplace en el esquematico por una resistencia fija de 47K que va entre el pin 7 del operacional y el 6 (o el varicap). Te recomiendo poner un preset multivuelta grande (1 MOhm, 470K algo asi).

47K es el valor del preset en taller, puesto en el auto vario.

Lo del varicap puede funcionar, ambos son VHF, habria que fijarse en el datasheet el rango de C. No necesita ser algo exacto ya que este componente solo adapta el cap sensor a una Frecuencia determinada.

PWM OUT se conecta directo a PWM IN, FOUT T1CKI a FIN T1CKI

Una duda: ¿Como hiciste la placa sin saber sobre este conexionado?

Sobre sensor y shield (terminales), bastante mas arriba puse:
SENSOR: Consta de 3 tiras de aluminio autoadhesivo que se utiliza para  cubrir caños de PVC, separadas entre si por tergopol, el que se usa en  las bandejitas de fiambres. Esto actua de dielectrico y tienen un  espresor de aprox. 5 mm.

a)- La tira mas ancha es GND
b)- En el medio se encuentra una tira un poco mas angosta (8mm menos), SHIELD
c)- En el otro extremo, una tira un poco mas angosta (8mm menos), SENSOR

Como termine de armar un capacimetro, me puse a medir el capacitor del auto, estos son los valores (sin conectar la capa GND, y utilizando como GND el auto mismo):

Valores ubicandome lejos y acercandome a 10 cm.

1)- Entre sensor y chasis: 36-38 pF

Conectando la tercera capa (GND) al circuito (esta mas cerca que el chasis del auto).
1)- Entre sensor y gnd: 155 pF - 156 pF
2)- Entre shield y gnd: 208 pF - 208 pF
3)- Entre sensor y shield: 161 pF - 161 pF

Aclaro que si bien el valor del capacitor, segun mi capacimetro no varia mucho, si varia en 1,5 Khz la medida de frecuencia.

Tambien existe un problema: En este tipo de osciladores (en todos los que vi hasta ahora), el valor leido de frecuencia varia (derrapa, le dicen: drift) asi que estoy viendo opciones para construir un oscilador a cristal que varie solo con el valor de capacitor.


----------



## rascueso (Jul 27, 2010)

Una duda: ¿Como hiciste la placa sin saber sobre este conexionado?

jajaja... made todo a borneras.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 30, 2010)

Estoy empezando a trabajar en una version 3 de este proyecto.

La idea es basarlo en un oscilador a cristal para evitar cualquier problema de estabilidad o "drift" tipico de osciladores basados solo en C.

Adjunto un oscilador tipico (como el del pic) al cual, en vez de ponerle los dos capacitores a masa, le pongo solo uno (en la salida del primer inversor) de valor similar al capacitor sensor.

He notado, midiendo con frecuencimetro, que esto es muy estable y tengo variaciones muy estables de a 1HZ a medida que me acerco al sensor a partir de los 100cm aprox.

Estoy teniendo en cuenta que este capacitor sensor va a variar su valor dependiendo de la temperatura y humedad, pero eso estaria previsto en el programa, que tomaria al iniciar un valor patron de frecuencia antes de considerar validas las medidas.

A pesar que llegue a este circuito mas bien "de casualidad" y sin  embargo funciona... mis preguntas son:

1)- ¿Esta bien lo que estoy haciendo?  ¿Es esta la manera correcta de afectar la frecuencia generada por un  cristal por medio de un capacitor variable?

2)- El cristal es de 4mhz, mi frecuencimetro mide aprox 3.6 mhz sin capacitores (lo cual esta bien, ya que mi frecuencimetro no cuenta con el cristal correcto asi que tira mas abajo las medidas). Cuando pongo 2 capacitores iguales a masa (digamos 10p) la F se mantiene estable, si pongo 1 cap de 10p y el otro digamos 47p la F es totalmente inestable. ¿Como podria buscar informacion acerca de este efecto? ¿Que esta sucediendo con el cristal?

3)- La pregunta #2 es por lo siguiente: yo obtuve una medida de 47pf para el capacitor fijo, dado que mi capacitor variable (sensor) es de 46pF sin objeto presente, pero en otras instalaciones el valor sera otro y si no se dispone de capacimetro seria muy bruto empezar a probar capacitores fijos hasta que sea estable.


----------



## rascueso (Oct 4, 2010)

Hola seaarg te cuento que tengo la placa lista de tu proyecto solo me falta programar el pic y montarlo. Pero hoy me encuentro con una duda referida a otro tema y opte por preguntarte a vos.
El tema es el siguiente arme un circuito que de 8 lugares diferentes pueden accionar un pulsador y lu ego en una central marca mediante un led cual fue el pulsador que se disparo la persona ve que pulsador se disparo y puede setear el sistema. Lo que no logro lograr es encontrar un circuito que haga una melodía agradable para acoplársela a este circuito cuando alguien acciona uno o varios de los pulsadores
Usando el pic 16f628a y el código de este proyecto puedo lograrlo? Mi idea seria que haga un bip bip bip   pausa  bip bip bip.
Saludos ras


----------



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2010)

Si te referis al de estacionamiento el mismo solo hace bips de onda cuadrada a una F determinada.

Si queres algo mejor que eso, hay en este foro (no se bien donde) un programa para grabar un archivo wav en la rom del pic y reproducirlo. Eso si, come mucha memoria.


----------



## rascueso (Oct 4, 2010)

grax seaarg voy a seguir buscando. esto de no saber programar me limita mucho
Abrazo!


----------



## seaarg (Oct 4, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> Hola seaarg te cuento que tengo la placa lista de tu proyecto solo me falta programar el pic y montarlo.



Tengo hecho un prototipo de la version 3, mucho pero por mucho mas facil y estable. El problema es que ando falto de tiempo para ajustarla y publicarla aqui. Contame que resultados obtenes con la que estas haciendo.


----------



## rascueso (Oct 4, 2010)

ok rey. estos dias las termino. tenia problemas para programar el 16f628 pero el amigo juanka ya me explico como conectarlo al programador asi que pronto lo termino. espero la fase 3 de tu proyecto


----------



## FFT (Jun 26, 2011)

Hello @seaarg,

I've seen your topic accidentally on internet and I found it so interesting.

I just want to make a park sensor for my old car as hobby. I already understand a bit from electronic. I know C and PIC.

I don't understand Spanish, I use translator to read the site.

I've read that u r making the 3th version of the circuit. I also can search for you about XTall oscillators.

I wanted to know about the making of the sensor practically and some tricks about the circuit.

1- Could you explain how to make the capacitive sensor?
2- When you think to publish the 3th version of the circuit?

I hope I'll get an answer.
Sincerely


----------



## seaarg (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi FFT.

Sadly on this forum we're not allowed to write in english. Thanks for your comments. I hope moderators will allow this message. We cannot provide email addresses in the forum. I'll reply in english and spanish and perhaps we can continue the talk as this.

Lamentablemente en este foro no se nos permite comunicarnos en ingles. Gracias por tus comentarios. Respondere en ingles y en español.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)- The sensor is made from two aluminium stripes with an aislator as dielectric in between them. This is a simple capacitor with no polarity. When something aproaches the sensor, it slightly changes it's capacity. The stripes are about 3-4 cm height and goes trough the full lenght of your car's bumper. The stripes are separated with the aislator by about 4-5 mm making a capacitor with a capacitance of about 40pF (not very important, depending on the crystal used). The bumper has to be non-metal, i think (mine is glass fiber).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1)- El sensor esta hecho de 2 tiras de aluminio con un aislante entre medio que actua como dielectrico. Esto es un capacitor simple sin polaridad. Cuando algo se aproxima al sensor cambia levemente su capacidad. Las tiras son de aproximadamente 3-4 cm de altura y van a traves de todo el parachoques. Estan separadas por un aislador de aproximadamente 4-5 mm y la capacitancia es de aproximadamente 40pF (no muy importante, depende el cristal que se use). El parachoques no puede ser metalico, creo.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If you assemble almost any crystal based oscillator, you can replace one of its capacitors (the one at the output of the NOT gate) with this "sensor" and the oscillation frecuency will change (or sweep) a little bit being affected by the proximity of an object. This way you can build a circuit with a microcontroller that samples that frecuency and analyze changes on it to estimate the distance to object. Valid range is from about 70cm to 1cm from the capacitive sensor.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si armas casi cualquier oscilador basado en cristal, puedes reemplazar uno de sus capacitores (el que esta a la salida del inversor) con este sensor y la frecuencia de oscilacion va a cambiar de acuerdo a la proximidad de un objeto. Podes armar un circuito con un microcontrolador que samplee la frecuencia y analice cambios en la misma para estimar la distancia a un objeto. El rango valido es de aprox 70cm a 1cm.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
This method is not exact as ultrasonic, in the means that you cannot measure an exact distance. Google for EP parking sensor, or electromagnetic parking sensor. There's a commercial development on England wich i tried to immitate.

I say crystal oscillator since its more predictable than other oscillators. You can build this around a schmidtt trigger NOT gate such as CD40106 and a 4mhz crystal. Then use a frequencimeter to make some tests.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)- My project is on pause for a while now. The 3rd version is based on a crystal oscillator just as i described. I made it work but not finished software nor make any schematics yet. Dont have the time to finish it and publish it now.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
2)- Mi proyecto esta en pausa hace un rato. La 3ra version esta basada en un oscilador a cristal tal cual como describi. Lo hice funcionar pero no termine el software ni hice esquematicos aun. No he tenido tiempo de terminarlo y publicarlo.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

If you just want a park sensor for your car and doesnt matter how it's done, you can google for several good ultrasonic circuits. If you're interested in research other methods, then this is the post for you 

PS: You can google about capaciflector patent from NASA. It uses similar, but obviously more advanced techniques.

Regards


----------



## FFT (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi again,

Thanks for your replay. I can imagine now the idea.
I want to research and make a park sensor on my own, otherwise I can buy one, they are cheap.

1- You said than "cannot measure exact distance" with this method, so how you calibrate it?

As far as I understood is you made an oscillator (whatever type u want) which contains a capacitor and you make the capacitor using the aluminium folios. Frequency of the oscillator changes by changing the value of the hand made capacitor ("sensor"). Your microcontroller side is just a frequency meter which does some works by changing of the frequency value. Is that correct?

If so, how do you define the base frequency value which oscillator generates in normal conditions?
How do you define the other limit frequencies for estimated distances? - In other words, how do you understand when the car is very near to a wall/car etc.. ?

2- Does it detect everything? For example children, people, vehicles, kerbs, pillars, walls, fences, barriers, skips etc..

We are waiting your 3th version someday 
Sincerely.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 27, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> 1- You said than "cannot measure exact distance" with this method, so how you calibrate it?



This method has a base frequency when nothing is on it's field range. (Let's say 4mhz) Then calibration is via software. The pic stores the nearest object frequency value.



FFT dijo:


> As far as I understood is you made an oscillator (whatever type u want) which contains a capacitor and you make the capacitor using the aluminium folios. Frequency of the oscillator changes by changing the value of the hand made capacitor ("sensor"). Your microcontroller side is just a frequency meter which does some works by changing of the frequency value. Is that correct?



That's exactly right. I found that the best oscillator is a crystal one. RC oscillators are unstable.



FFT dijo:


> If so, how do you define the base frequency value which oscillator generates in normal conditions?
> How do you define the other limit frequencies for estimated distances? - In other words, how do you understand when the car is very near to a wall/car etc.. ?



When you turn on the circuit, it assumes that nothing it's on the way, so that's the base frequency for greatest distance. Then you have a frequency value stored on eeprom that corresponds to the nearest distance and you make "divisions" to change the beeper tone. (This value has to be saved on eeprom on first run) Other software solution is to take the base frecuency and change this "divisions" according to frequency changes.

I was surprised on my experiments. If i power up with an object in the "near" field it reaches the nearest distance frequency in about always the same place.



FFT dijo:


> 2- Does it detect everything? For example children, people, vehicles, kerbs, pillars, walls, fences, barriers, skips etc..
> 
> We are waiting your 3th version someday
> Sincerely.



Hell yeah! that's what i like about this technology. On my tests it detected everything. Of course massive objects affects the capacitance in a greater way but i found that the "near to crash" limit is triggered on almost any object.

Attached is the base oscillator i used. I replaced the 7404 with a CD40106 (worked for me), removed both resistors and used a 4mhz xtal with a 47pF trimmer on the input (replacing the 22pf cap) and the sensor replacing the 22pF cap on the output.

If you have access to a cap-meter to measure your sensor, then you can adjust those values best.

I hope this clarifies things for you.

En español: No traduzco porque la mayoria de lo que digo ya lo he dicho a lo largo del post


----------



## FFT (Jun 27, 2011)

Short but very important tips. Thanks so much, I hope u help not only to me, but also to the other people who cannot speak Spanish  Also I think that every person who is in electronic have to understand English, no way.

This project can be made for cap meter and also you indirectly made this 

I absolutely understood all, except the "divisions" part.

When the circuit is worked for first time, it measures the freq and stores the value in eeprom, well. But how does it detect the distance levels ( level1 = so far, level2 = near, level3 = very near, level4 = crash etc..). Maybe I can understand this by reading your C code.

If you use the same mechanism in the second version, I'm gonna start to read that one. if not could you publish your unfinished code? Just for understanding the definitions of distance levels.

Best wishes


----------



## seaarg (Jun 27, 2011)

Attached is the C code for my latest attempt. Still buggy an undocumented code.

As sample frecuency decreases (approaching to an object) the delay between "beeps" is decreased too, so beeps sounds more often.

calib_value variable is the first sample when you turn on the circuit.

This is just an approach and it's intended to auto-calibrate. As you can see, nothing establish fixed distances here, just audible approximations to an object.

Another aproach is to save the nearest object frequency value on eeprom (with a device first run programming routine) and then do this math:

first_sample value: sampled when you turn on the circuit, then:

div_value = (first_sample - eeprom_min_value) / no_of_distance_divisions_you_want

That way, you can assume about:

first_sample = 1000 (just example) corresponds to 70cm.
eeprom_min_value = 700 corresponds to 15cm.

Then you do the math to estimate distance to target on each obtanied sample.

Notice than in my 3rd version i wasnt using this approach. My idea was to set an audible beep that increases it's rate (or tone) as object approaches. Then when object crosses some "about to crash" frecuency barrier, it changes to a constant beep (not implemented on the C program)

You can set several frequency barriers and that way you can have several tone pattern changes or something that's useful to you.

The only thing i'll ask you is to publish your researches and tests here, this way your progress will be useful to the forum & me 

I plan to continue this project until i get something fully functional but i had to finish several other projects too as time permits.

This is what i managed to accomplish so far (of course this video is a commercial product)






I just need to stabilize it, debug it, etc.

And this:






Is my own project. Distance was small on that opportunity (about 50cm) but worked. Later i achieved greater distances.

You can see the "sensor" here attached to the table.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Adjunto el codigo C de mi ultimo intento. Todavia con bugs y codigo no documentado.

A medida que la frecuencia sampleada decrementa (al acercarse a un objeto) la demora entre "beeps" tambien decrementa, entonces los beep suenan mas seguido.

La variable calib_value es el primer sample cuando se enciende el circuito.

Esto es solo una aproximacion y se intenta que auto-calibre. Como se puede ver, nada establece distancias fijas aqui, solamente aproximaciones audibles a un objeto.

Otro punto de vista seria guardar la frecuencia para objeto mas cercano en eeprom (con una rutina de programacion en la primera ejecucion) y luego hacer lo siguiente:

div_value = (first_sample - eeprom_min_value) / no_of_distance_divisions_you_want

De esta forma, se podria asumir algo como:

first_sample = 1000 (ejemplo) corresponde a 70cm.
eeprom_min_value = 700 corresponde a 15cm.

Luego se hace la cuenta para estimar la distancia al objetivo para cada sample obtenido.


----------



## FFT (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed explanations.

I made the oscillator on my breadboard, but the 1M ohm Rf resistor is mandatory to use, otherwise the circuit doesn't work.
I used 22pf caps (which I have) and I get 4MHZ output from 4011 IC.

But my sensor-making experiment has failed.
I used 4cm height, 1.2 meters length aluminium strips with 1mm plastic band as dielectric. And I connected it using short crocodile cables to the oscillator circuit.

When I connect it to the circuit, the output became 3.966MHZ, when I disconnect it the output is 4MHZ
Also tried 2 parallel 22pF (44pF) caps on one side of XT.
I didn't see any frequency changing on the output when I'm near to the sensor or not. But when I touch the sensor, it is 800Hz

I think maybe the problem is in the diameter of the dielectric, or in the type of the dielectric I use.

What do you think about this?

What is the (base) frequency when your sensor is connected?

EDIT:
I also now tried to remove the crystal from the working circuit and saw that my multimeter measures 4.2MHZ. I've put there 12MHZ crystal and the output is 4.6MHZ. Put there 3.7..KHZ crystal and the output is 3.5MHZ. Put there a 26MHZ crystal, the output is 4.8MHZ.
Is this normal?
I'm using nand gate of 4011 as NOT gate and metal crystals.

Best regards.


----------



## seaarg (Jun 28, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> I made the oscillator on my breadboard, but the 1M ohm Rf resistor is mandatory to use, otherwise the circuit doesn't work.
> I used 22pf caps (which I have) and I get 4MHZ output from 4011 IC.



First of all, im glad you're trying.

you said "caps" not "cap". You have to replace the inverter output cap to ground entirely with the sensor, otherwise the cap will stabilize the frequency. (our goal is to unstabilize it)



FFT dijo:


> But my sensor-making experiment has failed.
> I used 4cm height, 1.2 meters length aluminium strips with 1mm plastic band as dielectric. And I connected it using short crocodile cables to the oscillator circuit.



Try using a 4mm dielectric. Mine is assembled with this: http://www.papeleradelmar.com.ar/ap.../product/1d77fbc1b0ce1bcbbfa5db205840e7da.jpg

I dont know the english word for that material (perhaps Styrofoam??)



FFT dijo:


> When I connect it to the circuit, the output became 3.966MHZ, when I disconnect it the output is 4MHZ
> Also tried 2 parallel 22pF (44pF) caps on one side of XT.
> I didn't see any frequency changing on the output when I'm near to the sensor or not. But when I touch the sensor, it is 800Hz



Do you have a cap-meter? the input side cap should be with capacitance as close as possible with your sensor. Also the crystal to use is related with those values.

For instance, with a 20mhz crystal should be about 10pF, with a 4Mhz one, 47pF (dont know the formula... those are values used on the pic crystal)

It's normal the fact that when you touch the sensor the frequency changes a lot.




FFT dijo:


> I think maybe the problem is in the diameter of the dielectric, or in the type of the dielectric I use.
> 
> What do you think about this?
> 
> What is the (base) frequency when your sensor is connected?



I'd look that way, try different dielectric sizes. My base frequency is about 3.9mhz (not exactly but it's been a while since i tried last time) with a 4mhz crystal. Also tried 20mhz crystal to have more pulses to count on a 100ms sample but it was more stable at 4mhz.

Also, check datasheet for the gate you're using, perhaps doesnt work on those frequencies. (40106 isnt supposed to work at 4mhz but it works!... weird)



FFT dijo:


> EDIT:
> I also now tried to remove the crystal from the working circuit and saw that my multimeter measures 4.2MHZ. I've put there 12MHZ crystal and the output is 4.6MHZ. Put there 3.7..KHZ crystal and the output is 3.5MHZ. Put there a 26MHZ crystal, the output is 4.8MHZ.
> Is this normal?
> I'm using nand gate of 4011 as NOT gate and metal crystals.
> ...



This is normal based on my experiments. In order to get the frequency of the crystal, the caps should be of certain values. I wish i knew the formula for that.

What happens when you remove the crystal is that the gate still oscillates, this is normal. The crystal is there to only stabilize the frequency. (as far as i know)

My practical formula is: As crystal is bigger, caps should be smaller. Try to measure your "sensor" cap. If it's around 10pF use 20mhz, 47pF, use 4mhz and so on.

Try power it with 9-12v instead of 5v (you'll have to adapt the output signal to a pic later)

Also, when you post messages, please paste a spanish google translation under it. Otherwise, moderators will sent our messages to the trash.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

dijiste "caps" y no "cap". tienes que reemplazar el cap de salida del inversor a tierra en su totalidad por el sensor, de lo contrario el capacitor estabiliza la frecuencia. (Nuestra meta es desestabilizar)

Trate de usar un dieléctrico de 4 mm. El mío es montado con esto: http://www.papeleradelmar.com.ar/ap.../product/1d77fbc1b0ce1bcbbfa5db205840e7da.jpg

No sé la palabra Inglés para ese material (tal vez de espuma de poliestireno?)

¿Tiene un cap-meter? el capacitor del lado de la entrada debe ser con capacidad lo más cerca posible con su sensor. También el cristal que use está relacionado con esos valores.

Por ejemplo, con un cristal de 20 MHz debe ser de 10pF, con un 4 Mhz, 47pF (no sé la fórmula ... esos son los valores utilizados en el cristal de los pic)

Es normal que el hecho de que al tocar el sensor de la frecuencia cambia mucho.

Lo veria de esa manera, tratar de diferentes tamaños dieléctrico. Mi frecuencia base es de 3.9mhz (no exactamente, pero ha sido un tiempo desde que intentó por última vez) con un cristal de 4MHz. También trató de cristal de 20 MHz a tener más impulsos de contar con una muestra de 100 ms, pero fue más estable a 4MHz.

Además, verifique el datasheet de la compuerta que está utilizando, tal vez no funciona en las frecuencias. (40106 no se supone que funciona a 4MHz pero funciona! ... Raro)
Esto es normal, sobre la base de mis experimentos. Con el fin de obtener la frecuencia del cristal, los capacitores deben ser de ciertos valores. Me gustaría saber la fórmula para eso.

lo que sucede cuando se quita el cristal es que la nand sigue oscilando, esto es normal. El cristal es sólo para estabilizar la frecuencia. (Hasta donde yo sé)

Mi práctica es: como el cristal es más grande, los caps deben ser más pequeños. Trate de medir su "sensor". Si es en torno a 10pF, 20MHz , 47pF, use 4 MHz y así sucesivamente.

pruebe con 9-12V en vez de 5V (que tendrá que adaptar la señal de salida para un pic más adelante)


----------



## FFT (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I've increased the distance between plates and I think the cap value is decreasing in such way.

I use this scheme below exactly but I'm changing all values by trying...


The most successfully try was with
2.2MΩ resistor,
5.5pF output capacitor (4x22pF in series),
12Mhz crystal at 12V DC
(assembled on a breadboard)

My base frequency was ~24Mhz. When my hand was 1 cm near to the capacitive "sensor" I see 37Mhz on output. The freq is changing on 0-15 cm distance of my hand. This is the best result for me.

I think this cannot be a trusted circuit for my car.
Also I don't have a capmeter 

I need to find the best configuration of the component values with the sensor or remake the sensor again...

1- Could you measure and give me the exact dimensions of your cap "sensor" which works well with 4Mhz crystal ?

2- How is changing the freq value with values of capacitors in input and output of the NOT gate? Shall they be equal for the best stable freq? Or how would be occur when I change the input cap? output cap?

I saw that sometimes freq is increasing by coming close to sensor, but sometimes (with different configuration of xt cap values) is decreasing...

Sometimes the freq is (lets say) 20Mhz when I'm the center of the room, it's 25Mhz when I'm so far from the sensor and it's 27Mhz when I'm with 1 cm distance with the sensor. How could you explain this?

Best wishes

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola,

He aumentado la distancia entre las placas y creo que el valor límite está disminuyendo de esa forma.

Yo uso este esquema de abajo exactamente, pero voy a cambiar todos los valores al tratar ...
 [url]http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/4739/xtallosc.png[/url] [/ IMG]

La prueba con mayor éxito fue con
2.2MΩ resistencia,
Condensador de salida 5.5pF (4x22pF en serie),
12Mhz de cristal a 12 V DC
(Montado en una placa)

Mi frecuencia base se ~ 24MHz. Cuando mi mano fue de 1 cm cerca de la capacitiva "sensor" Veo 37Mhz en la salida. La frecuencia es el cambio en la distancia 0-15 cm de mi mano. Este es el mejor resultado para mí.

Creo que esto no puede ser un circuito de confianza para mi coche.
Además no tengo una capmeter: (

Tengo que encontrar la mejor configuración de los valores de los componentes con el sensor o rehacer el sensor de nuevo ...

1 - ¿Podría medida y me dan las dimensiones exactas de la tapa de "sensor" que funciona bien con cristal de 4 Mhz?

2 - ¿Cómo está cambiando el valor de frecuencia con los valores de los condensadores de entrada y salida de la puerta no? Deberán ser iguales a la mejor frecuencia estable? O cómo se producen cuando cambio la tapa de entrada? salida de la PAC?

Vi que a veces frecuencia va en aumento al llegar cerca del sensor, pero a veces (con diferente configuración de los valores de x, la tapa) está disminuyendo ...

A veces la frecuencia es (digamos) 20 Mhz cuando soy el centro de la sala, es 25Mhz cuando estoy tan lejos de los sensores y es 27Mhz cuando estoy con la distancia de 1 cm con el sensor. ¿Cómo podrías explicar esto?

Los mejores deseos


----------



## seaarg (Jul 1, 2011)

You're having the same problems i had on my first experiments.

Im guessing your frecuency meter is capable to measure such high frecuencies, have you check that?

1)- Sadly no, the sensor is already installed on my car (from my last tests) and i dont have the time to dissasembly. The sizes are about the same i explained earlier. I'd suggest you to rebuild the sensor. 15 cm max distance is not good enough. With thin sensors this happened to me, that's why im suggesting to use a 4mm dielectric. (and yes, it should decrease capacitante but cannot be sure with home made caps.)
2)- The caps should be as close in values as possible. Of course (this is important) C2 in your circuit is NOT a capacitor, it's the sensor. I'd suggest use a 47pF trimmer for C1 (i think it's the blue, or green one) C1 & C2 (the sensor) should have a value as close as possible to make this circuit stable. If you dont have a cap-meter, then use a trimmer and adjust (with plastic screwdriver) until freq seems stable. If not, you gonna have "jumps" in each sampled frequency.

"I saw that sometimes freq is increasing by coming close to sensor, but sometimes (with different configuration of xt cap values) is decreasing..."

Right! when you approach to the sensor, it's capacitance should increase, so frequency should decrease.
As you can see on this program line: if (value < calib_value)
The best behavior is obtained this way, so adjust values to match this behavior.

You can try increase R1 (in some tests i used 10mohms, 2.2mohms)

"Sometimes the freq is (lets say) 20Mhz when I'm the center of the room, it's 25Mhz when I'm so far from the sensor and it's 27Mhz when I'm with 1 cm distance with the sensor. How could you explain this?"

Unestability is my best shot. On my last test if i went out the detection range the frequency is somewhat stable (changing a few hertz on each sample) if i standing still.

Remeber, this is an experimental project, perhaps someone with more advanced electronics knowledge could help us to stabilize it.

If you can, try replace the nand gate with a 40106 inverter. It worked for me. (i tried another, faster ttl inverter and was unstable. Dont know why)

Remember, try different sensors, i think that's the key.

I hope this helps a little and you can achieve your expected results.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Estas teniendo los mismos problemas que yo tenía en mis primeros experimentos.

1) - Lamentablemente no, el sensor está instalado en mi coche (desde mi última prueba) y no tengo el tiempo para desarmarlo. Los tamaños son del mismo he explicado antes. Yo le sugiero a la reconstrucción del sensor. 15 cm máximo de distancia no es suficiente. Con sensores delgados me pasó esto, es por eso que im sugiere utilizar un dieléctrico de 4 mm. (Y sí, se debe disminuir capacitante, pero no podemos estar seguros con tapas caseras.)
2) - Las tapas deben estar tan cerca de los valores como sea posible. Por supuesto (esto es importante) C2 en el circuito no es un condensador, que es el sensor. Te sugiero usar una podadora 47pF para C1 (creo que es el azul o verde) C1 y C2 (el sensor) debe tener un valor lo más cercano posible para que este circuito estable. Si usted no tiene una tapa de metros, a continuación, utilizar un condensador de ajuste y ajuste (con un destornillador de plástico) hasta frecuencia parece estable. Si no, vas a tener "saltos" en cada frecuencia de muestreo.

"He visto que a veces frecuencia va en aumento al llegar cerca del sensor, pero a veces (con diferente configuración de los valores de x, la tapa) está disminuyendo ..."

¡Muy bien! cuando usted se acerca al sensor, que es capacidad debería aumentar, por lo que la frecuencia debe disminuir.
Como se puede ver en esta línea de programa: if (valor <calib_value)
El mejor comportamiento se obtiene de esta manera, por lo que ajustar los valores para que coincida con este comportamiento.

Usted puede tratar de aumentar la R1 (en algunas pruebas he utilizado 10mohms, 2.2mohms)

"A veces la frecuencia es (digamos) 20 Mhz cuando soy el centro de la sala, es 25Mhz cuando estoy tan lejos de los sensores y es 27Mhz cuando estoy con la distancia de 1 cm con el sensor. ¿Cómo podría explicar esto? "

Unestability es mi mejor tiro. En mi última prueba, si salía del rango de detección de la frecuencia es más o menos estable (cambio de algunos hertzios en cada muestra) si sigue en pie.

Recuerde que este es un proyecto experimental, tal vez alguien con más conocimientos de electrónica avanzada nos puede ayudar a estabilizarlo.

Si puede, trate de sustituir a la puerta NAND con un inversor de 40106. Funcionó para mí. (He intentado otra más rápida ttl inversor y era inestable. No sé por qué)

Recuerde, trate de diferentes sensores, creo que esa es la clave.

Espero que esto ayude un poco y puedas lograr los resultados esperados.


----------



## FFT (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used the C1 as the cap sensor and the C2 was 5.5 - 44pF capacitor on circuit.

I changed their places and now I get the frequency of the crystal which I put there! Tried 4, 12, 16, 20Mhz crystals and all outputs are stable. Changed the normal capacitors but no chance. Crystal makes it so stable. I understood that my circuit generates (primarily) 4MHZ all the time. I'll try with another chip and if not another sensor I'm gonna make.

BTW: My sensor is 5 cm wide, 1.2 meters long and 6 mm high

Are you sure that your sensor is connected on the output of NOT gate (C2 in my scheme) ?

BR.
----------------------------------------------------------

He utilizado el C1 como el sensor de la tapa y el C2 fue de 5,5 - 44pF capacitor en el circuito.
Me cambiaron de lugar y ahora tengo la frecuencia del cristal que me puso en su lugar! Trató de 4, 12, 16, 20 Mhz cristales y todas las salidas se mantienen estables. Cambiar los condensadores normales, pero no posibilidades. Cristal hace que sea tan estable. Comprendí que mi circuito genera (sobre todo) 4MHZ todo el tiempo. Voy a intentar con otro chip y si no es otro sensor que voy a hacer.

¿Estás seguro de que el sensor se conecta en la salida de la puerta NO (C2 en mi sistema)?


----------



## Meta (Jul 2, 2011)

No estamos en Inglaterra, ejjeejjeejej  Y eso que es un foro internacional.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 2, 2011)

Yes, the sensor is connected where C2 is. There's no much more i can say but to keep trying. Sensor measures should be ok.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si, el sensor va conectado donde tenes C2. No hay mucho mas que te pueda decir mas que seguir probando. Las medidas del sensor que declaras deberian estar bien.

@Meta: Por eso mi pedido de que ponga el post aunque sea traducido por google al castellano y lo esta cumpliendo. Y por eso es que me tomo la molestia de poner mis posts en los 2 lenguajes. La verdad es que se merece toda la ayuda que se pueda, ya que lo esta intentando. Cierto?


----------



## FFT (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi again,

I've tried with 2 different sensors too but no chance...

First one was 5cm height, 1.3meters length and 4-5mm dielectric distance..
Second one was 2.5cm height, 2.3meters length and 0.5mm dielectric distance.

I've made a simple capacitor meter using 16F628A. Using the principle of RC charge time. I'm charging the capacitor (using series resistor 2.2Mohm or 4.4 or 6.6 or 8.8Mohm) and when the voltage on the capacitor becomes 63.2% of the VCC (5V) stopping the timer.
Discharging the capacitor through a NPN transistor.
Using this method I can measure correctly 10uF, 10nF, 1nF, 22pF etc real capacitors. That means my circuit works properly and if there are any changes on the capacitance of sensor, my circuit can understand this.

But no chance.. Only when I'm 2 cm near to the sensor then I can see some changings...

I hope the oscillator method is the same thing like this, cause I'm measuring directly the capacitance (thru charge time).

I also tried to use a average filter to stabilize the values.

Isn't there anyone who can explain more details for this sensor?
OR
Isn't there anyone other who tried to make this project?

Sincerely

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola de nuevo,

He probado con dos sensores diferentes también, pero ... hay posibilidad

Primero fue de 5 cm de altura, longitud 1.3meters y 4-5mm de distancia dieléctrica ..
Segundo fue de 2,5 cm de altura, longitud y la distancia dieléctrica 2.3meters 0,5 mm.

He hecho un medidor de capacitores sencillos utilizando 16F628A. Usando el principio de tiempo de carga RC. Yo estoy cobrando el condensador (con 2.2Mohm serie resistencia o 4.4 o 6.6 o 8.8Mohm) y cuando la tensión en el condensador se convierte en un 63,2% de la VCC (5V) detener el temporizador.
Descarga del condensador a través de un transistor NPN.
El uso de este método que puede medir correctamente 10uF, 10nF, 1nF, 22pF condensadores, etc. Eso significa que mi circuito funciona correctamente y si hay algún cambio en la capacidad del sensor, mi circuito puede entender esto.

Sin embargo, ninguna posibilidad .. Sólo cuando estoy cerca de 2 cm en el sensor entonces puedo ver algunos changings ...

Espero que el método del oscilador es la misma cosa como esta, porque estoy medir directamente la capacidad (a través del tiempo de carga).

También traté de usar un filtro de media para estabilizar los valores.

¿No hay nadie que pueda explicar más detalles de este sensor?
O
¿No hay nadie más que trató de hacer este proyecto?

sinceramente


----------



## seaarg (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi,

Bad thing you cannot make it work. It's a hard project (i spend a few months before i can make the first working prototype).

Read the following:
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...33485-parking-car-electromagnetic-sensor.html

http://bdml.stanford.edu/DML/previous_projects/capaciflector/capaciflector.html

Those were my first reads about it. After some prototypes i end up with a crystal oscillator schematics.

I build the attached LCF meter to measure my sensor. The C meter should be able to measure pF scales in order to measure the sensor. (as you said, only at 2cm away you can get results... probably that's because capacitance increases dramatically that near).

A few days ago i readed about another crystal oscillator with variable frequency. Attached is the sample schematics i got. Perhaps we can set a fixed L and a variable C in series with the crystal. (not tested, just a tought).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hola,

Que pena que no puedas hacerlo funciona. Es un proyecto complicado (pase unos meses antes de que pueda hacer el primer prototipo funcional)

Lee lo siguiente:
http://www.electro-tech-online.com/...33485-parking-car-electromagnetic-sensor.html

http://bdml.stanford.edu/DML/previous_projects/capaciflector/capaciflector.html

Esas fueron mis primeras lecturas acerca del tema. Despues de algunos prototipos termine haciendo un oscilador a cristal.

Construi el medidor LCF que adjunto para medir mi sensor. El medidor de capacitores debe poder medir escalas de pF para poder medir el sensor. (como tu dices, cuando estas a 2cm del sensor obtenes resultados... probablemente es porque la capacitancia se incrementa dramaticamente estando tan cerca)

Algunos dias atras lei sobre otro oscilador a cristal con frecuencia variable. Adjunto un esquematico de ejemplo que consegui. Tal vez se pueda dejar fija L y poner variable C en serie con el cristal. (no lo probe, es solo una idea)


----------



## FFT (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, thanks for your fast replay.

I've read them all these links and I cannot find any mistake of mine.

I make the sensor using 2 aluminium strip plates (one side is sticky) as sandwich in the middle a plastic strip. I tried 4mm, 5mm, 7mm, 0.5mm distances for dielectric size between 2 aluminium plates. Is there any problem?
I tried with 5cm height strips and 2.5cm height strips too... I tried 1.2 meters length and ~2.4 meters length...

Do I understand wrong? You said that I can't get good results using CapMeters? And I should use the oscillator method for best result? In other words, the capacitance changings cannot be detected by the capmeter, is this correct for you?

Also now I tested the strips' conductivity using my multimeter's short circuit test (beep) option, it beeps normally, that means the capacitor "sensor" is totally connected to the measurement circuit and the cables are OK. There are no any simple mistake. The problem is I can't get changings on more than 2 cm distance...

What to do?

EDIT:

I get this result when I'm not near to the sensor.

H: high byte of timer
L: low byte of timer
T: result of average filter
B: The timer total value for the moment (H*255+L)



> H:577 L:151 T:396760 B:402286
> H:565 L:221 T:396839 B:399296
> H:565 L: 31 T:396910 B:399106
> H:566 L:105 T:396989 B:399435
> ...



I get this with 22pF real capacitor:


> H: 11 L: 25 T:2833 B:2830
> H: 11 L: 26 T:2833 B:2831
> H: 11 L: 24 T:2833 B:2829
> H: 11 L: 31 T:2833 B:2836
> ...



And this is result of 10nF real capacitor


> H:724 L:233 T:439752 B:439853
> H:724 L:182 T:439754 B:439802
> H:724 L: 13 T:439750 B:439633
> H:724 L:151 T:439751 B:439771
> ...



My circuit counts 2131 when there is no any capacitor connected.

I use this formula for calculating the capacitor value:

Cap = (T-2131)/ClockFreq/Resistor_value
9.94nF = (439750-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 10nF
15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF
8.9nF = (396627-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- the sensor

################# SPANISH VERSION ####################

Hola, gracias por su repetición rápida. 

Los he leído todos estos enlaces y no puedo encontrar ningún error mío. 

Yo hago el sensor con dos placas de tiras de aluminio (un lado es persistente) como sándwich en el medio una tira de plástico. Traté de 4mm, 5mm, 7mm distancias, de 0,5 mm para el tamaño de dieléctrico entre dos placas de aluminio. ¿Hay algún problema? 
He probado con las tiras de 5 cm de altura y 2,5 cm de altura tiras demasiado ... Traté de 1,2 metros de longitud y 2,4 metros de longitud ~ ... 

¿Entiendo mal? Usted ha dicho que no puede obtener buenos resultados utilizando CapMeters? Y debe utilizar el método del oscilador para un mejor resultado? En otras palabras, la capacidad changings no puede ser detectado por el capmeter, ¿es esto correcto para usted? 

Ahora también he probado la conductividad de las tiras "mediante la prueba de mi multímetro de cortocircuito (pitido) opción, se oye un pitido normalmente, eso significa que el condensador de" sensor "es totalmente conectado a la red de medición y los cables están bien. No hay ningún error simple. El problema es que no puede conseguir en changings cm de distancia de más de 2 ... 

¿Qué hacer? 

EDIT: 

Me sale este resultado cuando no estoy cerca del sensor. 

H: byte alto del temporizador 
L: byte bajo del contador 
T: resultado de la media del filtro 
B: El valor total de temporizador, por el momento (H * 255 + L) 



> H: 577 L: 151 T: 396760 B: 402286
> H: 565 L: 221 T: 396839 B: 399296
> H: 565 L: 31 T: 396910 B: 399106
> H: 566 L: 105 T: 396989 B: 399435
> ...


----------



## seaarg (Jul 16, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> I make the sensor using 2 aluminium strip plates (one side is sticky) as sandwich in the middle a plastic strip. I tried 4mm, 5mm, 7mm, 0.5mm distances for dielectric size between 2 aluminium plates. Is there any problem?
> I tried with 5cm height strips and 2.5cm height strips too... I tried 1.2 meters length and ~2.4 meters length...



Your test sensors sounds good. As i said before, mine was about 1.2 meters length x 4cm height x 5 mm dielectric tickness.

As i understood, you used plastic as dielectric. Have you tried with something less solid, such as styrofoam? (or even air, but that's not much feasible). My sensor's dielectric is styrofoam, not tested with other dielectrics (except air: 1 single aluminium strip and car GND as the other capacitor terminal, however not got good results this way)



FFT dijo:


> Do I understand wrong? You said that I can't get good results using CapMeters?



You did understood wrong: I try to say that perhaps your capmeter isnt sensible enough. It should measure values between 1pF and 47pF. Most commercial capmeters i know measures from 100pF.



FFT dijo:


> The problem is I can't get changings on more than 2 cm distance



It happened to me. I dont recall exactly but i think that happened with a sensor. Then i built another one and worked.



FFT dijo:


> I get this result when I'm not near to the sensor.
> 
> 9.94nF = (439750-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 10nF
> 15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF
> 8.9nF = (396627-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- the sensor



I dont know those formulas, but if your math is ok, then the problem is that your sensor have too much capacitance (9nF). Let's think this for a moment: If you want to make a 4mhz oscillator with a crystal, the crystal-to-ground capacitors should be about 47pF. If you put a 9nF capacitor you're too far away. (that's why i suggest make a less solid dielectric, i think capacitance will decrease)

You should get a timer counter value of about 1500, according to this (your math): 15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF

This value will say that your sensor is about 12pF (wich is the correct one for a 20mhz crystal).

I suggest you try with a 4mhz crystal, a 47pF cap in one side and an about 47pF sensor on the output of the inverter.

Sadly there's no much i can help you about it, but i hope you manage to get this crap working 

PS: Maybe i was just very lucky. I had bad results such as the ones you're having but finally after several approaches it basically worked. I dont know THAT much to be able to explain how it works in formulas, etc. That's why i directed you to capaciflector patents and papers.


----------------------- ESPAÑOL ---------------------------------------------------


FFT dijo:


> Hice el sensor con 2 tiras de aluminio y como sandwich en el medio una tira de plastico. Intente con 4mm, 5mm, 7mm, 0.5mm distancias de dielectrico entre las 2 tiras de aluminio. Hay algun problema con esto?
> Intente tambien con tiras de 5cm y 2.5 cm de alto. 1.2 metros y 2.4 metros de largo



Tus sensores de prueba suenan bien. Como dije anteriormente, el mio es de aprox 1.2 metros de largo x 4cm de alto x 5 mm de grosor de dielectrico.

Segun entendi, usaste plastico como dielectrico. ¿Probaste con algo menos solido, como telgopor? (incluso aire aunque no es muy practicable)



FFT dijo:


> Entendi mal? decis que no puedo obtener buenos resultados usando medidores de capacitancia?



Entendiste mal: Lo que trate de decir es que quizas tu capmeter no es lo suficientemente sensible. Deberia poder medir valores entre 1pF y 47pF. La mayoria de los comerciales que vi miden desde 100pF.

Y aqui me canse de traducir. Si a alguien le interesa lo que se esta diciendo por favor pidanlo y lo termino de traducir.



FFT dijo:


> The problem is I can't get changings on more than 2 cm distance



It happened to me. I dont recall exactly but i think that happened with a sensor. Then i built another one and worked.



FFT dijo:


> I get this result when I'm not near to the sensor.
> 
> 9.94nF = (439750-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 10nF
> 15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF
> 8.9nF = (396627-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- the sensor



I dont know those formulas, but if your math is ok, then the problem is that your sensor have too much capacitance (9nF). Let's think this for a moment: If you want to make a 4mhz oscillator with a crystal, the crystal-to-ground capacitors should be about 47pF. If you put a 9nF capacitor you're too far away. (that's why i suggest make a less solid dielectric, i think capacitance will decrease)

You should get a timer counter value of about 1500, according to this (your math): 15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF

This value will say that your sensor is about 12pF (wich is the correct one for a 20mhz crystal).

I suggest you try with a 4mhz crystal, a 47pF cap in one side and an about 47pF sensor on the output of the inverter.

Sadly there's no much i can help you about it, but i hope you manage to get this crap working


----------



## FFT (Jul 16, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Have you tried with something less solid, such as styrofoam?


Yes, my second sensor had 5mm styrofoam dielectric and it was 1.2 m long, 5cm wide. I'll make another one similar, now.



seaarg dijo:


> You did understood wrong: I try to say that perhaps your capmeter isnt sensible enough. It should measure values between 1pF and 47pF. Most commercial capmeters i know measures from 100pF.


I made my own CapMeter using measuring the charging time of capacitor. Not a commercial meter, I want to use this as the brain of parking sensor. Doesn't matter do I measure frequency or I get directly the capacitor's value. If the capacitor changes its capacitance, I'll see this using RC time measurements too.



seaarg dijo:


> I dont know those formulas, but if your math is ok, then the problem is that your sensor have too much capacitance (9nF). Let's think this for a moment: If you want to make a 4mhz oscillator with a crystal, the crystal-to-ground capacitors should be about 47pF. If you put a 9nF capacitor you're too far away. (that's why i suggest make a less solid dielectric, i think capacitance will decrease)


This doesn't matter if I know how many nanofarads is my sensor at the begining. I can understand when someone is near to it from changings of the capacitance. Got it?



seaarg dijo:


> You should get a timer counter value of about 1500, according to this (your math): 15.9pF = (2833-2131)/(20Mhz/4)/8.8Mohm <----- 22pF


You understood wrong this time. These are real capacitors which proof my capmeter works good. The 9nF one is my sensor only. The other values are some real capacitors, they aren't sensors.

I'm good with formulas but I couldn't get it working 

But the fact is when the plates are very near (dielectric thickness) to each other, the capacitance value becomes bigger (like 9nF). You have 4mm thickness because of this you can measure ~47pF value.

I'm gonna keep trying.. Suggestions are welcome.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



seaarg dijo:


> ? ¿Has probado con algo menos sólido, tales como espuma de poliestireno


Sí, mi segundo sensor dieléctrico de espuma de poliestireno había 5 mm y de 1,2 m de largo, 5 cm de ancho. Voy a hacer otra similar, ahora. 



seaarg dijo:


> Hiciste mal entendido: yo trato de decir que tal vez su capmeter no es lo suficientemente sensible. Se deben medir los valores entre 1pF y 47pF. Capmeters más comercial que sé las medidas de 100pF.


Hice mi propia CapMeter con la medición del tiempo de carga del condensador. No es un medidor comercial, quiero utilizar esto como el cerebro de los sensores de aparcamiento. No importa qué medir la frecuencia o que reciba directamente el valor del condensador. Si el condensador cambia su capacidad, voy a ver esto con las mediciones de tiempo RC también. 



seaarg dijo:


> Yo no sé esas fórmulas, pero si las matemáticas está bien, entonces el problema es que el sensor tiene demasiada capacitancia (9NF). Pensemos por un momento: Si usted desea hacer un oscilador de 4 MHz con un cristal, el cristal de condensadores a tierra debe ser de 47pF. Si se pone un condensador 9NF está demasiado lejos. (Es por eso que le sugiero hacer un dieléctrico menos sólido, creo que la capacitancia disminuye)


Esto no importa si saben pocos nanofaradios muchos es mi sensor desde el principio. Puedo entender cuando alguien está cerca de él a partir de changings de la capacidad. ¿Lo tienes? 



seaarg dijo:


> Usted debe obtener un valor de temporizador contador de alrededor de 1500, de acuerdo con esto (la matemática): 15.9pF = (2833 a 2131) / (20 Mhz / 4) / 8.8Mohm <----- 22pF


Has entendido mal esta vez. Estos son los condensadores reales que prueba mi capmeter buenas obras. El 9NF es mi único sensor. Los otros valores son algunos condensadores reales, no son los sensores. 

Soy bueno con las fórmulas, pero no pude hacerlo funcionar: cry: 

Pero el hecho es que las placas están muy cerca (espesor dieléctrico) el uno al otro, el valor de capacidad se hace más grande (como 9NF). Usted tiene 4 mm de espesor a causa de esto se puede medir el valor ~ 47pF. 

Voy a seguir intentando .. Sugerencias son bienvenidas.


----------



## FFT (Jul 18, 2011)

Hi again,

I've tried to make the same sensor like yours but doesn't work again.

I decided that your aluminium strip is different. Mine is just one side is aluminium and the other side is sticky paper. Separate it by pulling it to stick somewhere, its used for temperature isolation of mattresses of wooden floors (on ground).

Could you give me a link, a photo of the strip you are using?

Sincerely.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola de nuevo,

He tratado de hacer el mismo sensor como la suya, pero no funciona de nuevo.

Decidí que la tira de aluminio es diferente. La mía es sólo una parte es de aluminio y el otro es el papel pegajoso. Separarla tirando de ella para pegar en algún lugar, su temperatura utilizado para el aislamiento de los colchones de los suelos de madera (en el suelo).

¿Podría darme un enlace, una foto de la banda que está utilizando?

Atentamente.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 18, 2011)

Here you have 2 zip files with photos.
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/300340/ _
As you described your strip, it's similar to mine. It's used for isolation of pvc plumbing.

I ask again... have you tried using a 40106 as inverter gate for the oscillator? Mine worked with it.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Aqui estan las fotos
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/300340/ _
Pregunto de nuevo: Intentaste usar un 40106 para el oscilador? el mio funciono con ese.


----------



## FFT (Jul 19, 2011)

I've found the problem!!!

This is the translation of your words in the link you wrote:


> SENSOR: consists of 3 self-adhesive aluminum strip used to cover PVC pipe, separated by tergopol, which is used in the trays of cold cuts.  This acts dielectric and have a espresor approx.  5 mm.
> 
> a) - The strip is wider GND
> b) - In the middle is a strip slightly narrower (8mm lower), SHIELD
> c) - At the other end, a strip slightly narrower (8mm lower), SENSOR



I don't have any shield part here !!! I have only 2 plates, not the 3th one and you haven't said me about this.
I'll try with 5 cm wide 1.5 meters long strip as GROUND (C-),
4 cm wide 1.5 meters long strip as SHIELD,
3 cm wide 1.5 meters long strip as SENSOR (C+)

It will consist of 3 layers strips. Here is the problem.


----------



## zspikes (Jul 19, 2011)

Have you read this?? http://www-cdr.stanford.edu/touch/previous_projects/capaciflector/capaciflector.html
It explains clearly that there is 3 plates.
And you are missing the the lengths of the layers. The GND strip has to be the largest, the shield has to be 8mm less than the GND strip, and the Sensor strip 8mm less than the Shield. Good luck!!

Seaarg, te hago una consulta. Dijiste que el sensor lo armaste con cintas de aluminio separadas por tergopol. Pero como uniste todo esto?? Lo pegaste, o solo estan apoyadas unas con otras y atadas con cinta??
Aprovecho para felicitarte por tu proyecto y agradecerte por compartirlo. Estuve buscando muchisimo en internet y casi no existe informacion en español sobre este tema. Asiq mil gracias por facilitarnos esta informacion q para mi vale oro! Saludos!


----------



## seaarg (Jul 19, 2011)

Stop right there. Do not build it yet 

I pointed to that post since the images you asked about is there. But the 3 stripes sensor is for another circuit. (the one with two operationals: ie, capaciflector).

This circuit is not very stable. Although it works.

Crystal Oscillator circuit is more stable and uses 2 strips.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Para ahi, no lo construyas aun 

Te apunte a ese post porque las imagenes que pediste estan ahi. Pero el sensor de 3 tiras es para otro circuito (el que tiene 2 operacionales, o sea, capaciflector)

Este circuito no es muy estable, aunque funciona.

El de oscilador a cristal es mas estable y usa 2 tiras.



zspikes dijo:


> Have you read this?? http://www-cdr.stanford.edu/touch/previous_projects/capaciflector/capaciflector.html
> It explains clearly that there is 3 plates.
> And you are missing the the lengths of the layers. The GND strip has to be the largest, the shield has to be 8mm less than the GND strip, and the Sensor strip 8mm less than the Shield. Good luck!!



3 plates is the capaciflector project: On previous posts i posted the circuit. Dont mix up with the crystal oscillator project, in wich the F gets affected by sensor's capacitance. Those are 2 different projects pointing to the same objetive. Please check out the other diagrams to see the difference.



zspikes dijo:


> Seaarg, te hago una consulta. Dijiste que el sensor lo armaste con cintas de aluminio separadas por tergopol. Pero como uniste todo esto?? Lo pegaste, o solo estan apoyadas unas con otras y atadas con cinta??
> Aprovecho para felicitarte por tu proyecto y agradecerte por compartirlo. Estuve buscando muchisimo en internet y casi no existe informacion en español sobre este tema. Asiq mil gracias por facilitarnos esta informacion q para mi vale oro! Saludos!



Me alegro que la info te sirva! este proyecto es un dolor de cabeza pero me ha dado muchas satisfacciones y aprendizaje. El sensor son tiras de aluminio, correcto. Estas tiras de aluminio (cobertores para protejer caño de pvc de la intemperie) tienen un lado adhesivo. Se pegaron al tergopol y se ato con cinta de papel, que usan los pintores.

El proyecto con "shield" funciona muy bien, pero pierde estabilidad ante cambios de presion / temperatura y/o humedad. (logico, el "capacitor" cambia su capacitancia).

Con un oscilador a cristal consegui mas estabilidad pero estoy pensando si me salio de suerte o que, porque el amigo de finlandia no puede reproducirlo.


----------



## FFT (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi again,

I've tried with 3 strips and it worked.  Not so stable but makes sense.

I don't know about temp, humidity or pressure problems, but I couldn't make a working model with 2 strips really. I use 2 the same size, parallel alu strips with tergopol dielectric. I've tried it using crystal too. But I don't have a 40106, I'm gonna buy it tomorrow, we will see the difference.

Sensor with 3 strips is not recommended, right?

Also I want to ask you, what do you do with the varicap circuit there in the 2nd version?

Best regards

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola de nuevo,

He probado con 3 tiras y funcionó.  No es tan estable, pero tiene sentido.

Yo no sé acerca de los problemas temporales, humedad o presión, pero yo no podría hacer un modelo de trabajo con dos tiras de verdad. Yo uso dos del mismo tamaño, en paralelo tiras de aluminio con dieléctrico de tergopol. He intentado que el uso de cristal también. Pero no tengo un 40106, lo voy a comprar mañana, vamos a ver la diferencia.

Sensor de 3 bandas, no se recomienda, ¿verdad?

También me gustaría preguntarle, ¿qué hacer con el circuito varicap hay en la versión de segunda?

Saludos cordiales


----------



## seaarg (Jul 19, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> Hi again,
> 
> I've tried with 3 strips and it worked.  Not so stable but makes sense.
> 
> ...



Im glad it worked but... where did you connected the middle strip (shield)? If not connected, perhaps what you're doing is lowering the capacitance as i said before. Confirm this (it's my own doubt)

The pressure & humidity problems happened to me on non-crystal versions.

Sensor with 3 strips it's recommended by the NASA inventor of capaciflector. I just couldnt make it stable.

About your question: the varicap version was an attempt to make something that self calibrates on startup (to avoid capacitance changes from one day to another due humidity, etc) It's a complicated circuit and worked, but finally the crystal oscillator one was more stable and easy. (or maybe i was just lucky)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Me alegra que te funciono pero... donde conectaste la tira del medio (shield)? Si no la conectaste, tal vez lo que estas haciendo es bajar la capacitancia como dije antes. Confirma esto (es mi duda propia)

Los problemas de presion y humedad me ocurrieron en las versiones no-cristal.

El sensor con 3 tiras es recomendado por el inventor del capaciflector en la nasa. Simplemente yo no puede hacerlo estable.

Acerca de tu pregunta: la version con varicap fue un intento de hacer algo que se auto calibrase al inicio. Es un circuito mas complicado y funciona pero finalmente el oscilador con cristal fue mas estable y facil. (o tal vez solo tuve suerte).


----------



## FFT (Jul 19, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> Im glad it worked but... where did you connected the middle strip (shield)? If not connected, perhaps what you're doing is lowering the capacitance as i said before. Confirm this (it's my own doubt)


I connected it to output of a follower op-amp. I made this schema for test.






Your crystal osc version uses 2 strips only, OK but I couldn't get it working  Tomorrow I'll try it using a 40106, but I think the sensor doesn't work for me. The oscillator is OK I think.

Could you give me more details about the system, schematic or the sensor, if you haven't said to me. You know, I made several sensors but no chance...

Best regards.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


seaarg dijo:


> me alegro que funcionó, pero ... ¿de dónde ha conectado la franja del centro (de protección)? Si no está conectado, tal vez lo que estamos haciendo es reducir la capacidad como he dicho antes. Confirmar esto (que es mi propia duda)


Lo conecta a la salida de un seguidor del amplificador operacional. Hice este esquema para la prueba.
 [url]http://bdml.stanford.edu/DML/previous_projects/capaciflector/rel_osc.gif[/url] [/ IMG]

Su versión osc cristal utiliza dos bandas solamente, bien, pero no pude hacerlo funcionar:) Mañana voy a tratar utilizando un 40.106, pero creo que el sensor no funciona para mí. El oscilador está bien, creo.

¿Me podría dar más detalles sobre el sistema, esquema o el sensor, si no me han dicho. Ya sabes, he hecho varios sensores pero el azar no ...

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 19, 2011)

That's ok. That's a real capaciflector scheme. I found it unstable to wheather variations, but give it a try.

What op-amp did you use for this test?

I already give all details i can about the sensor. Do you have some specific question in mind? (already give you schematics of the crystal oscillator i used too)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Eso esta bien, es un esquematico de un capaciflector. Lo encontre inestable bajo variaciones del clima pero intentalo.

Que operacional usaste para este test?

Ya te di los detalles que pude sobre el sensor. Tenes alguna pregunta especifica en mente? (Tambien te di el esquematico del oscilador a cristal)


----------



## FFT (Jul 21, 2011)

> What op-amp did you use for this test?


I had LMC6484 and used it for test. I'm still trying here the sensor but no changings with temperature. Everyday it says:
74kHz - near,
65kHz - mid,
59kHz - away.



> Do you have some specific question in mind?


Actually I don't have a question, already I know that you answered to my all questions very good.
Didn't understand what is the difference between yours and mines...

Maybe your sensor's plate's/strip's widths are not equal? For example the GND strip is 5cm, capacitor+ strip is 4cm?

Also I've tried using 40106 the crystal schematic with my previous hand-made sensors, but didn't work.

Best regards and thanks so much for your answers again.

----------------------------------------------



> ¿Qué amplificador operacional se utiliza para esta prueba?


Tuve LMC6484 y lo utilizó para la prueba. Todavía estoy tratando aquí el sensor, pero no changings con la temperatura. Todos los días se dice: 
74kHz - cerca, 
65kHz - medio, 
59kHz - de distancia. 



> ¿Tiene alguna pregunta específica en mente?


En realidad no tengo una pregunta, ya sé que usted contestó a mis preguntas muy buenas. 
No entiendo cuál es la diferencia entre el suyo y las minas ... 

Tal vez el sensor de la placa de / ancho de banda no son iguales? Por ejemplo, la tira de GND es de 5 cm, el condensador + tira es de 4 cm? 

También he intentado usar el esquema 40106 cristal con mis anteriores hechos a mano, los sensores, pero no funcionó. 

Un saludo y muchas gracias por sus respuestas de nuevo


----------



## seaarg (Jul 21, 2011)

Congratulations! im glad it worked. Keep testing and let us know the results.

In my two strips sensor both strips are equal.

Now you can program a microcontroller as frequencymeter and make beeps according to distance.

I would like if, when finished, you can publish your schematics here so everybody can build your version too.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Felicitaciones, me alegra que te funciono. Segui haciendo pruebas y comentanos los resultados.

En mi sensor, ambas tiras son iguales.

Ahora podes programar un microcontrolador como un frecuencimetro y hacer beeps de acuerdo a la distancia.

Me gustaria si, cuando lo terminas, podrias publicar tus esquematicos aqui para que todos puedan hacer tu version tambien.


----------



## FFT (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks, but I'll make your second version project, if I decide to use 3 stripped sensor.

You said that the sensor is affected by temp humidity etc.. It mixed my mind really, because I couldn't tested it in humidity. Do you use it still and what are the problems exactly?

Today I'll try another 3 stripped sensor with bigger capacitance (10nF).

And I don't know how to make it like professionals to use on my car. Now my sensor is so basic and easily can be damaged. I don't want to change sensors periodically.

BR.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gracias, pero voy a hacer el proyecto de la segunda versión, si decido usar 3 sensores despojado.

Usted ha dicho que el sensor se ve afectado por la humedad, etc temp. Se mezclan mi mente realmente, porque yo no lo podía probar en la humedad. ¿Utiliza usted todavía y cuáles son los problemas exactamente?

Hoy voy a probar con otro sensor 3 despojado con mayor capacidad (10nF).

Y no sé cómo hacer que, como profesionales, para usarlo en mi coche. Ahora mi sensor es tan básica y sencilla puede ser dañado. Yo no quiero cambiar los sensores de forma periódica.

BR.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 21, 2011)

When i installed it on the car, from one morning to another weather conditions changed. The prototipe i built worked first day, then next morning alerted about "min-distance" even when no object is near. The was due capacitance change on different weather conditions.

Perhaps this can be corrected by software, making some sort of turn-on calibration.

I found the crystal based one more stable, but you should try what fit best for you.

How do i installed? look at the pictures. Attached to the read of the bumper and covered with duct tape.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cuando lo instale en el auto, de una mañana a otra las condiciones de tiempo cambiaron. El prototipo que construi funciono el primer dia, entonces en la mañana siguiente alerto sobre distancia minima incluso cuando no habia objeto cerca. Esto fue debido a un cambio de la capacitancia en diferentes condiciones de tiempo.

Tal vez esto pueda ser corregido por software, haciendo una especie de calibracion al encendido.

Encontre que el basado en cristal es mas estable, pero deberias probar que te va mejor.

Como lo instale? mira las imagenes. Lo pegue a la parte trasera del paragolpes y lo cubri con cinta adhesiva.


----------



## FFT (Jul 21, 2011)

> Perhaps this can be corrected by software, making some sort of turn-on calibration.


Why perhaps? Are not you using it still?


----------



## seaarg (Jul 21, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> Why perhaps? Are not you using it still?



As i said before. I leave this project on hold due lack of time.

The 3 strip version was abandoned since i couldnt make it stable. I was working on the crystal oscillator one and had to leave it on hold due lack of time, even when i was having some sort of good results.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




FFT dijo:


> Porque tal vez? No lo estas usando aun?



Como dije antes, deje este proyecto en pausa debido a falta de tiempo.

La version de 3 tiras fue abandonada porque no la pude hacer estable. Estaba trabajando en la version con oscilador a cristal y tuve que dejarla en pausa debido a falta de tiempo, incluso mientras obtenia buenos resultados.


----------



## zspikes (Jul 21, 2011)

Hola de nuevo!!
Me lei casi todo el hilo y no me di cuenta que habian dos sensores o metodos en cuestion jeje. Yo estoy probando con el capaciflector. Por el momento no me molesta que hayan variaciones debidas al clima. Solo quiero sensar la presencia de algo a una distancia razonable.
Me acabo de armar un mini capaciflector con bandejas de telgopor y papel aluminio, todo pegado con cola. El oscilador de relajación lo hice con un TLC084CN (pero tambien hice pruebas con un LM324N) como muestra esta figura





Pero no obtuve muy buenos resultados. Para empezar la distancia de sensado es muy pequeña, de unos 5cm. Ademas la onda generada por el oscilador no se ve muy "linda", y no alcanza un maximo de 5V que es con lo que estoy alimentando el integrado. Por ultimo, el buffer tiene un offset que hace que la tension del shield no sea exactamente la misma que la del sensor.
Que consejos podrias darme para mejorar mi capaciflector? Por lo pronto pienso armar uno un poco mas grande (para aumentar la capacidad), y tal vez con forma de antena parabolica, ya que lei por ahi que esto ayuda a concentrar las lineas de campo.
Dejo un video de la primera prueba que hice.




Saludos y gracias!!


----------



## FFT (Jul 21, 2011)

When you have time, you should work on it 

Don't you know how does it work the device of www.parkingdynamics.co.uk ? I remember that you said, you helped them, right?
------------------------------------------------------------
Cuando tiene tiempo, debe trabajar en ello

¿No sabes cómo funciona el dispositivo de www.parkingdynamics.co.uk? Recuerdo que usted dijo, que les ayudó, ¿no?


----------



## seaarg (Jul 21, 2011)

zspikes dijo:


> Hola de nuevo!!
> Me lei casi todo el hilo y no me di cuenta que habian dos sensores o metodos en cuestion jeje. Yo estoy probando con el capaciflector. Por el momento no me molesta que hayan variaciones debidas al clima. Solo quiero sensar la presencia de algo a una distancia razonable.
> Me acabo de armar un mini capaciflector con bandejas de telgopor y papel aluminio, todo pegado con cola. El oscilador de relajación lo hice con un TLC084CN (pero tambien hice pruebas con un LM324N) como muestra esta figura
> 
> ...



Bueno, tu circuito esta asombrosamente estable. Me gusta!

Los operacionales TL son para voltaje negativo y positivo, por lo tanto alimentandolos de manera "simple" siempre vas a tener un offset (alrededor de 1.25v)

Por otro lado, solo los operacionales rail-to-rail van a darte los 5v a la salida. Cualquier otro te dara menos y esta bien.

Consejos no tengo ya que no se mucho mas que ustedes sobre el tema. Mas que probar con algo mas grande o mas "largo"



FFT dijo:


> When you have time, you should work on it
> 
> Don't you know how does it work the device of www.parkingdynamics.co.uk ? I remember that you said, you helped them, right?



Not a chance! i never said that i helped them. I said that i tried to make something similar to my car 

Therefore, i have no clue how that device works. In fact, from videos i can see a single cable to sensor, perhaps car chassis is the GND terminal of the capacitor.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
De ninguna manera! nunca dije que yo les ayude a ellos. Dije que trataba de hacer algo similar a eso para mi auto.

Por eso, no tengo idea como funciona ese dispositivo. De hecho, de los videos puedo deducir que veo un solo cable al sensor, tal vez el chasis del auto es el terminal GND del capacitor.


----------



## FFT (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry, I've understood wrong.
I think the cable can be 2 cables from the sensor. I saw in the web site that the sensor has a connector/socket and not just a cable, at least are 2 cables/probes.

Today I've tried to make another sensor with 0.5mm dielectric size (plastic strip) - 2 meters long
5cm -> GND
2.5cm -> SHIELD
1.5cm -> Sensor(cap+)
And didn't work!
Variant 1 - The opamp oscillator calculations are NOT for this type big capacitor
Variant 2 - Dielectric size or matter affects so strongly
Variant 3 - Sensor strip must be as wide as possible to increase detection range

Don't know which variant(s) is the real problem that it doesn't work. Maybe you can comment something.

I have another idea that I can connect this 3 stripped sensor to the crystal oscillator and even my capmeter pic circuit. I'll take a look into this and will notice you about the results. 

See ya

--------------------------------------------
Lo siento, he entendido mal.
Creo que el cable puede ser de 2 cables desde el sensor. Vi en el sitio web que el sensor tiene un conector / zócalo y no sólo un cable, por lo menos son 2 cables / sondas.

Hoy he intentado hacer otro sensor con un tamaño de 0,5 mm dieléctrica (tira de plástico)
5 cm -> GND
2,5 cm -> SHIELD
1,5 cm -> Sensor (tapa +)
Y no funciona!
Variante 1 - Los cálculos del oscilador amplificador operacional no son para este tipo de condensador grande
Variante 2 - Tamaño o dieléctrica asunto afecta tan fuertemente
Variante 3 - tira del sensor debe ser lo más amplia posible para aumentar el rango de detección

No sé qué variante (s) es el verdadero problema que no funciona. Tal vez se puede comentar algo.

Tengo otra idea que se puede conectar este sensor 3 despojado de oscilador de cristal e incluso mi circuito pic capmeter. Voy a echar un vistazo a esto y te aviso acerca de los resultados. 

Nos vemos


----------



## zspikes (Jul 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias seaarg por tus consejos!! Acabo de armar un circuito con un pic que mide el periodo de oscilacion y envia la lectura a la PC via puerto serie. Estuve haciendo unas pruebas y hasta ahora los resultados son aceptables.
Ahora supongo que para mejorar la distancia de sensado no queda otra que ponerme a probar distintos materiales y configuraciones.
Te dejo un videito para que veas como va la cosa  saludos y gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## seaarg (Jul 22, 2011)

FFT dijo:


> Sorry, I've understood wrong.
> I think the cable can be 2 cables from the sensor. I saw in the web site that the sensor has a connector/socket and not just a cable, at least are 2 cables/probes.
> 
> Today I've tried to make another sensor with 0.5mm dielectric size (plastic strip) - 2 meters long
> ...



Any of the 3 variants could be the cause. (not so sure about #3).
Variant 2: Totally.

Just a thought here: 0.5 mm for dielectric seems too little for me. Try some more. 2 meters long is too much. There's no standard car where that could fit.

Did you test the sensor with a cap meter to check it's capacitance?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Cualquiera de las 3 variantes puede ser la causa (no estoy seguro acerca de la #3)
Variante 2: Totalmente

Solo un pensamiento aqui: 0.5mm para el dielectrico me suena a muy poco. Proba un poco mas. 2 metros de largo es demasiado. No hay auto standard donde eso entre.

Probaste el sensor con un medidor de capacitancia para verificarla?



zspikes dijo:


> Muchas gracias seaarg por tus consejos!! Acabo de armar un circuito con un pic que mide el periodo de oscilacion y envia la lectura a la PC via puerto serie. Estuve haciendo unas pruebas y hasta ahora los resultados son aceptables.
> Ahora supongo que para mejorar la distancia de sensado no queda otra que ponerme a probar distintos materiales y configuraciones.
> Te dejo un videito para que veas como va la cosa  saludos y gracias nuevamente!!



Impresionante. Con ese programa solucionaste un problema que yo tenia. Yo contaba pulsos durante un tiempo determinado (samples) de unos milisegundos. Con esto tenia por ejemplo tiempos minimos entre beeps que tenia que solucionar de formas raras.

Tu programa parece hacer las cosas mucho mejor. Me gustaria si es posible que lo compartas.

Para mejorar el sensado, yo que vos no tocaria nada. Proba simplemente hacer un sensor mas largo como si lo fueras a poner en el auto y a ver que pasa.

Por otro lado, ese sensor que hiciste no parece tergopol y aluminio (por lo negro y "cajita" que es). ¿Es eso o estas usando otra cosa en el video?

Ademas: ¿Que circuito terminaste haciendo y con que valores?

Felicitaciones!


----------



## seaarg (Jul 23, 2011)

@zspikes

Probaste desconectar el terminal shield? Recorde que en una prueba que hice al desconectarlo obtenia mas distancia.


----------



## zspikes (Jul 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias!
Con gusto comparto mi programa. Lo que yo hice fue medir el periodo de los pulsos en lugar de la frecuencia. Decidi hacerlo asi porque el periodo del oscilador (unos 100us aprox) es relativamente grande comparado con la frecuencia a la que trabaja el micro (0.2us).
Estoy usando un PIC16F877A. Configure la interrupcion del modulo CCP para que interrumpa con un flanco ascendente, y uso el timer1 de 16bits para medir el tiempo entre una interrupción y la próxima. Luego tomo unas 64 muestras y saco el promedio para reducir un poco el ruido.
Este es el codigo en CCS

```
#include <16F877a.h>
#fuses HS,NOWDT,NOPROTECT,NOLVP,PUT
#use delay(clock=20M)
#use rs232(baud=9600, xmit=PIN_C6, rcv=PIN_C7)

short flag=0;
unsigned long t1=0;

#int_ccp1
void handle_ccp1_int(){
   t1=get_timer1();
   set_timer1(0);
   flag=1;
}


void main(){
   int i=0;
   unsigned long val=0;
   delay_ms(10);
   setup_timer_1(T1_INTERNAL|T1_DIV_BY_1);
   set_timer1(0);
   setup_ccp1(CCP_CAPTURE_RE);  // Configuro captura de 1er flanco de subida
   disable_interrupts(INT_TIMER1);
   enable_interrupts(int_ccp1);
   enable_interrupts(global);
   
   while(TRUE){
      if(flag){
         val+=t1;
         if(++i >= 64){
            printf("%lu,0,0,\n",val/64);
            i=0;
            val=0;
         }
         flag=0;
      }
   }  
}
```

Use telgopor al igual que vos. Solo que las bandejitas que tenia eran negras. Y el circuito del oscilador es el mismo de la figura, solo cambie la resistencia de 50K por 47K y use el LM358N.
Estoy subiendo mis experimentos a este foro, por si los queres ver: http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=35542.0

Probe desconectar el shield y la masa. Los resultados no son muy diferentes, pero la ventaja de usar el shield es que podes sensar solo una cara del sensor, y asi evitar que cualquier cosa que se cruce por la otra cara interfiera en la medicion.
Saludos!!


----------



## seaarg (Jul 23, 2011)

Muchas gracias. Llegue al foro de todopic desde el video de youtube y vi que hay movimiento en ese thread.

Entonces: Solo te queda probar con un sensor mas largo a ver que pasa. Me parece que te va a funcionar bien.

Lo que veo en el video es que la medicion es bastante estable. O sea: Vas a una distancia y marca una cosa... vas a otra marca otra cosa, luego volves a la distancia anterior y tenes la misma medida.

En el oscilador que hice al principio (muy similar al tuyo) lo que note es un "acostumbramiento" del sensor. Es decir, si te ponias a una distancia X veias que la frecuencia cambiaba acorde, pero luego de unos segundos manteniendo esa distancia, la frecuencia empezaba a moverse sola hacia un punto.

¿Esto te sucede o es mas estable?


----------



## FFT (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
I noticed something new for me. The current sensor and circuit I get 90kHz freq out when nobody is near to sensor and 111kHz (+/-0.2kHz) when I'm next to the sensor.
BUT this is when the lamps are turned off.
If I turn on my room's lamb far freq becomes 53kHz and near freq becomes 65kHz (+/-0.2kHz).

I think it gathers the energy from photons around.

Did you noticed this you too?

EDIT:
When I shutdown my computer, the freq out became 34kHz and not so sensitive to approaching objects like before!! Please try this.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola,
  Me di cuenta de algo nuevo para mí. El sensor de corriente y el circuito me 90kHz frecuencia cuando nadie está cerca de sensor y 111kHz (+ /-0.2kHz) cuando estoy al lado del sensor.
  Pero esto es cuando las lámparas se apagan.
  Si se enciende el cordero de mi habitación se convierte en mucho frecuencia 53kHz y 65kHz frecuencia se convierte en cerca de (+ /-0.2kHz).

  Creo que recoge la energía de los fotones alrededor.

  ¿Usted notó esto también?


----------



## zspikes (Jul 24, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> En el oscilador que hice al principio (muy similar al tuyo) lo que note es un "acostumbramiento" del sensor. Es decir, si te ponias a una distancia X veias que la frecuencia cambiaba acorde, pero luego de unos segundos manteniendo esa distancia, la frecuencia empezaba a moverse sola hacia un punto.
> 
> ¿Esto te sucede o es mas estable?



Que extraño, a mi no me pasa. Sera alguna fuga de cargas a traves del telgopor?? Fijate si con otro tipo de dielectrico te sigue pasando. Si es asi entonces debe ser algo en el oscilador.


----------



## seaarg (Jul 24, 2011)

@FFT

Didnt noticed that strange effect, it's interesting. However, the property we use for this purpose is the frequency increase (or decrease) when something approaches the sensor, not the frequency itself so it shouldnt affect the final purpose of the circuit. I agree that it's a strange effect.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
@FFT
No he notado ese efecto extraño. Es interesante. Sin embargo, la propiedad que usamos para este proposito es que la frecuencia aumenta (o disminuye) cuando algo se aproxima al sensor, no la frecuencia en si, asi que no te deberia afectar al proposito de este circuito. Estoy de acuerdo que es un efecto extraño.


@zspikes

No tengo idea, de hecho ese efecto me hizo descartar el oscilador de relajacion como base para el proyecto y ahi es que empece a investigar con oscilador a cristal. Ahora que estan ustedes trabajando con este proyecto tambien me estan volviendo las ganas de hacerme tiempo para continuar el mio para terminarlo


----------



## zspikes (Jul 24, 2011)

seaarg dijo:


> No tengo idea, de hecho ese efecto me hizo descartar el oscilador de relajacion como base para el proyecto y ahi es que empece a investigar con oscilador a cristal. Ahora que estan ustedes trabajando con este proyecto tambien me estan volviendo las ganas de hacerme tiempo para continuar el mio para terminarlo



Hay muchas formas de medir capacidad, por ahi comenzo mi investigacion. Un metodo simple es cargar el capacitor con un pin del micro, luego ponerlo como entrada y medir el tiempo de descarga o tau. De todos modos si lo solucionaste con un oscilador a cristal buenisimo.

Me alegro q te hayan vuelto las ganas! La verdad que no es lo mismo estar solo en un proyecto, que saber que hay otros trabajando en lo mismo. Al menos tenes con quien compartir penas y glorias jeje.
Yo estoy contando mi experiencia en el foro todopic, pero cada tanto me voy a dar una vueltita por aca para contarte como me esta yendo 
Saludos!!


----------



## FFT (Oct 5, 2011)

@zspikes, Could you publish your code of the PC program?


----- Traduccion por Chico3001: -----

Zspikes, Podrias publicar el codigo del programa para la PC?


----------



## themaster646 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola lo siento si parece muy trivial pero como hago para simular los esquemas tuyos seaarg ?
Lo he intentado rehacer en proteus pero no consigo hacerlos funcionas, si me pudieran ayudar lo agradeceria mucho.

Gracias


----------



## seaarg (Nov 5, 2011)

Hola themaster646,

Lo que sucede es que se basan en un capacitor variable. Lo mas cerca que podes hacer en proteus seria poner varios capacitores y un switch para ir cambiandolos simulando el acercamiento de un objeto al sensor.


----------



## themaster646 (Nov 6, 2011)

Gracias voy a montar el esquema y a probarlo practicamente.

Un saludo.


----------



## yager (Ene 6, 2012)

me parece excelente el proyecto del capaciflector ,solo me falta que me saque un poco de tiempo para realizar y montar el esquema saludos a todos


----------



## seaarg (Ene 8, 2012)

gracias yager, te recuerdo que no es un proyecto completo sino algo en desarrollo por lo tanto materia de investigacion.


----------



## moisesviso (May 18, 2012)

hola soy estudiante de electronica de 2º año y pasando por aqui encontre este post el cual me parece fascinante  me he descargardo todos los archivos de la version 2 del proyecto por que me gustaria armarlo y "cacharrear con el" pero tras ver el diagrama me surgen algunas dudas de que son ciertos "pines" podrian hacerme algun brebe resumen de como armarlo y echarlo a funcionar por favor?¿
los pines de los cuales hablo son los siguientes:
*FIN T1CK1.
*REVERSA CN1.
*PWM OUT.
*PWM IN.
*FOUT T1CK1.
si monto el circuito en componentes SMD tal como se describe con el pcb adjunto y programo el pic del esquema tambien con el codigo .HEX adjunto (nose casi nada de los pic de momento XD) funciona el circuito de una o nesesito "diseñar" o eleborar alguna parte adicional para "completar" los pines citados mas arriba?¿ y asi terminar el esquema?

PD2.me a entusiasmado este proyecto y staria muy interesado en intentar hacerlo funcionar me podrian resumir que nesesitaria exactamente para hacerlo funcionar por favor?¿ 
saludos. y muchas gracias!!


----------



## seaarg (May 19, 2012)

moisesviso dijo:


> *FIN T1CK1.
> *REVERSA CN1.
> *PWM OUT.
> *PWM IN.
> *FOUT T1CK1.



Gracias por tu interes

El pin REVERSA va conectado a una de las lamparas de indicacion de marcha atras en el auto, es para que el circuito sepa cuando pusiste la marcha atras y se "encienda" por asi decirlo. Para tus pruebas conectalo derecho a 12v.

FIN T1CK1 va conectado directo a FOUT T1CK1
PWM OUT va conectado directo a PWM IN

Sin embargo este circuito es bastante complejo de hacer funcionar en cuanto a calibracion etc. y no es de lo mejor para armar. Es poco probable que ande "de una" a menos que sepas exactamente que hace cada parte y entiendas el programa de principio a fin.

Este circuito implementaba un varicap para intentar estabilizar la frecuencia y ahora, en retrospectiva luego de investigaciones no me convence, es muy complicado sin necesidad.

Como todo este thread, es materia de investigacion no un esquema "listo para armar y que funcione".

Mi recomendacion es que si te interesa te armes un oscilador con cristal y sensor que varie su frecuencia. (fijate en los posts ultimos) y que su salida sea la entrada de un frecuencimentro hecho con pic para que puedas hacer tu propio programa. O al menos, a un frecuencimetro comun para que puedas ver como varia la F de acuerdo a la distancia y luego puedas implementar la solucion de "deteccion" que mas te parezca.

Las ultimas pruebas que he realizado las hice con esta metodologia y resulto ser bastante mas simple y estable.

Sino tambien que veas lo que estuvo haciendo zspikes.


----------



## moisesviso (May 20, 2012)

pues muchisimas gracias por la aclaracion!! y la recomendaciòn la tendre en cuenta  aunque segun lo que leo el proyecto version 2 es funcional no?¿ . lo que dio la "inestabilidad" fueron problemas de cambio "ambiental" como temperatura,humedad ect (el clima de donde vivo suele ser mas o menos "regular" sin muchos cambios bruscos... quizas asi sea mas facil de lograr algo no?¿ 

yo de momento y para empezar lo armare y comenzare analizandolo poco a poco (al fin y al cabo son 4 conponentes mal contados ) y luego segun valla viendo la "reacion" del mismo ire buscando soluciones!! (al fin y al cabo es por entretenimiento que haora llega el veranito y tengo mucho tiempo libre ).
saludos y gracias!!!


----------



## seaarg (May 20, 2012)

Bueno, metiendote en el tema se aprende 

Ambas versiones son funcionales. En las 2 habra que revisar el programa para ver como funcionaba porque ha pasado tanto tiempo que no recuerdo para decirtelo. (Quiza tenian alguna rutina de inicializacion antes de funcionar, no recuerdo en verdad).

El clima aqui tambien es regular, lo que no indica que no afecte a la medicion en estos casos.

Por otro lado, te vuelvo a sugerir para entretenerte que intentes primero hacer la parte del circuito de deteccion (el oscilador con el sensor), o sea, sin el PIC usando un frecuencimetro nomas para ver el efecto, lograr un buen sensor, etc. Luego le podes adicionar un pic y ya ahi tener la "funcion" del aparato que es de parking.


----------



## karloz13 (May 24, 2012)

Te felicito por el proyecto este fin de semana me pongo a probarlo , no se si hiciron la prueba con capacitores del tipo Np0 , o N750 que son de bajo coeficiente de corrimiento. salu2 y espero poder aportale algo al proyecto. salu2......


----------



## seaarg (May 24, 2012)

Gracias! desconozco sobre esos capacitores que mencionas. Lo que puedas aportar sera bienvenido


----------

